# Moods, Emotions, Reactions.. A-Z



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2019)

*Amazed

B*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 30, 2019)

*Bewildered

C*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2019)

*Confused 

D*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

*Dazed

E*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 30, 2019)

Elated

*F*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2019)

*Frightened

G*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 1, 2019)

Goofed

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

*Happy *


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 1, 2019)

Intoxicated
J


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

*Joyful*

*K*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 1, 2019)

Kinky
L


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2019)

*Lethargic 

M*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2019)

*Mellow*

*N*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2019)

*Nonchalant 

O*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 2, 2019)

*Optimistic 

P*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

*Petty*

*Q*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 2, 2019)

*Queasy

R*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 2, 2019)

Restless


S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2019)

*Sleepwalky 

T*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 3, 2019)

Twitchy


U


----------



## tinytn (Jul 3, 2019)

*Unstable 

V*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 4, 2019)

Vulgar


W


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 4, 2019)

Uncertain

V


----------



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2019)

W

*Wishywashy *

*X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2019)

*X
Youthful

Z/A*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 4, 2019)

Alert


B


----------



## tinytn (Jul 4, 2019)

*Bent over*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 4, 2019)

Critical


D


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2019)

Demanding

E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2019)

*Eager*

*F*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2019)

Fanatical

G


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 5, 2019)

Gullible

H


----------



## Repondering (Jul 5, 2019)

Hotheaded

I


----------



## Meringue (Jul 6, 2019)

Inconsolable

J


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 6, 2019)

Jumpy

K


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2019)

Knuckleheaded 

L


----------



## tinytn (Jul 6, 2019)

*Laughter 

M*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 6, 2019)

Lethargical

M


----------



## RubyK (Jul 6, 2019)

Moody

N


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2019)

Nonplussed 

O


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 7, 2019)

Overcome

P


----------



## Meringue (Jul 7, 2019)

Petulant

Q


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2019)

Quibbly 

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2019)

Quizzical

R


----------



## Meringue (Jul 8, 2019)

Reticent

S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2019)

Shmaltzy 

T


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 8, 2019)

Touchy

U


----------



## tinytn (Jul 8, 2019)

*Unaware 

V*


----------



## Repondering (Jul 8, 2019)

*Vivacious

W*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2019)

Wily 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Meringue (Jul 9, 2019)

Ambitious

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 10, 2019)

Brave

C


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2019)

Crass

D


----------



## Meringue (Jul 10, 2019)

Determined

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 10, 2019)

Elated

F


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2019)

Flitty 

G


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 10, 2019)

Grounded

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2019)

Hopeful

I


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2019)

Inept 

J


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 11, 2019)

Jealous

K


----------



## Meringue (Jul 11, 2019)

Killjoy 

L


----------



## tinytn (Jul 11, 2019)

*Love

M*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 11, 2019)

*Misanthropic

N*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 12, 2019)

Nonplussed 

O


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2019)

Overwhelmed

P


----------



## Meringue (Jul 12, 2019)

Pitiful

Q


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 12, 2019)

Quizzical

R


----------



## Meringue (Jul 13, 2019)

Resentful

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2019)

so-so

T


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 13, 2019)

Tense

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2019)

_Unctuous

V_


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2019)

Vengeful 

W


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 13, 2019)

Whingeing

X


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2019)

Yawning

Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Jul 13, 2019)

ZZzzzzzzzzzzzz

A


----------



## Meringue (Jul 14, 2019)

Argumentative  

B


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2019)

Buzzy 

C


----------



## Meringue (Jul 14, 2019)

Contrite

D


----------



## tinytn (Jul 14, 2019)

*Dumbfounded 

E*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2019)

Elated 

F


----------



## tinytn (Jul 15, 2019)

*Flirty 

G*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2019)

Gruff 

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2019)

Happy

I


----------



## tinytn (Jul 16, 2019)

Inconsiderate 

J


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 17, 2019)

Jocular

K


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Kidding

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 17, 2019)

Loving

M


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2019)

Manic 

N


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 17, 2019)

Nervous

O


----------



## Meringue (Jul 17, 2019)

Outraged  

P


----------



## tinytn (Jul 18, 2019)

*Pouting

Q*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2019)

Quibbling 

R


----------



## Meringue (Jul 19, 2019)

Resigned

S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2019)

Snobby 

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2019)

Troubled

U


----------



## Meringue (Jul 19, 2019)

Unconcerned

V


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2019)

Venting

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2019)

*Wry

X*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2019)

Addled

B


----------



## tinytn (Jul 20, 2019)

*Befuddled 

C*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 20, 2019)

Critical

D


----------



## tinytn (Jul 20, 2019)

*Diabolical*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 21, 2019)

Enchanted

F


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2019)

Fanatical

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2019)

Good-natured

H


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2019)

Huffy 

I


----------



## Meringue (Jul 23, 2019)

Inconsistent

J


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2019)

Jangly  

K


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2019)

Kooky

L


----------



## tinytn (Jul 23, 2019)

*Loopy 

M*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 24, 2019)

morose

N


----------



## tinytn (Jul 24, 2019)

Nervous 

O


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2019)

Obstinate 

P


----------



## Meringue (Jul 25, 2019)

Petty

Q


----------



## Sparky (Jul 25, 2019)

Queasy

R


----------



## Meringue (Jul 26, 2019)

Reflective

S


----------



## tinytn (Jul 26, 2019)

*Sedate

t*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 26, 2019)

Touchy 

U


----------



## tinytn (Jul 26, 2019)

*Unresponsive 

V*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2019)

*Violent

W*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 26, 2019)

*Wicked

X/Y*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2019)

*Youthful

Z/A*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 27, 2019)

Artful

B


----------



## tinytn (Jul 27, 2019)

*Boyish 

C*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 27, 2019)

Catty 

D


----------



## Meringue (Jul 28, 2019)

Devastated

E


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2019)

Erudite 

F


----------



## Meringue (Jul 29, 2019)

Forlorn

G


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2019)

Generous

H


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 29, 2019)

Happy

I


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2019)

Irritated

J


----------



## Meringue (Jul 31, 2019)

Jumpy

K


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2019)

Kanoodly 

L


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)

Loud

M


----------



## Meringue (Aug 1, 2019)

Morose  

N


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2019)

Needy 

O


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 1, 2019)

Obstreperous

P


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2019)

Playful

Q


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2019)

Quibbly 

R


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 2, 2019)

Ropeable

S


----------



## Meringue (Aug 3, 2019)

Serene

T


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)

Tranquil

U


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2019)

Unsure 

V


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2019)

Vocal

W


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 3, 2019)

Whimsical

X


----------



## Sparky (Aug 4, 2019)

Awestruck 

B


----------



## tinytn (Aug 4, 2019)

*Bewildered 

C*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2019)

Confused

D


----------



## Repondering (Aug 4, 2019)

*Demure 

E*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 5, 2019)

Ecstatic

F


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2019)

Forlorn

G


----------



## Sparky (Aug 5, 2019)

Greedy 

H


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 5, 2019)

Hateful

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 5, 2019)

*Indignant

J*


----------



## Meringue (Aug 6, 2019)

Justified

K


----------



## Sparky (Aug 6, 2019)

Knotty  

L


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 7, 2019)

Longing

M


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 8, 2019)

Manic

N


----------



## Sparky (Aug 8, 2019)

Neutered 

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2019)

*Obdurate

P*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2019)

Pessimistic

Q/R


----------



## Meringue (Aug 9, 2019)

Quarrelsome

R


----------



## tinytn (Aug 9, 2019)

*Religious 

S*


----------



## Meringue (Aug 9, 2019)

Serene

T


----------



## tinytn (Aug 9, 2019)

*Thoughtful

U*


----------



## RubyK (Aug 9, 2019)

Unkind


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 9, 2019)

Voracious

W


----------



## tinytn (Aug 9, 2019)

*Wild

X/Y*


----------



## Repondering (Aug 9, 2019)

*Yearning 

Z*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 10, 2019)

Zealous

A


----------



## tinytn (Aug 10, 2019)

*Abrupt *

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 10, 2019)

Boisterous

C


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 10, 2019)

Cautious

D


----------



## Sparky (Aug 10, 2019)

Dallying 

E


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Aug 10, 2019)

Enthusiastic

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 11, 2019)

Fractious

G


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2019)

Goofy

H


----------



## Sparky (Aug 11, 2019)

Helpful 

I


----------



## Meringue (Aug 11, 2019)

Irrational

J


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2019)

Joyful

K


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2019)

Kooky 

L


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 12, 2019)

Loveable

M


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2019)

Moody

N


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2019)

Negative 

O


----------



## Meringue (Aug 13, 2019)

Outlandish

P


----------



## tinytn (Aug 13, 2019)

*Preposterous 

Q*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2019)

Rash

S


----------



## Meringue (Aug 14, 2019)

Sulky

T


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2019)

Terrific

U


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 15, 2019)

Upbeat

V


----------



## Meringue (Aug 15, 2019)

Volatile 

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2019)

*Wistful

X*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2019)

Abashed 

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 17, 2019)

Bewildered

C


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

Cautious

D


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2019)

Deluded

E


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 18, 2019)

Excited

F


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

Foolish

G


----------



## Meringue (Aug 18, 2019)

Grateful

H


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2019)

Huggy 

I


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 19, 2019)

Inciteful

J


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2019)

*Judgemental*

*K*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2019)

Knowing 

L


----------



## tinytn (Aug 20, 2019)

Lackluster

M


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 20, 2019)

Morose

N


----------



## Meringue (Aug 21, 2019)

Nosey


O


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 21, 2019)

Obtuse

P


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2019)

*Perturbed

Q/R*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2019)

Restless 

S


----------



## Meringue (Aug 21, 2019)

Sarcastic

T


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2019)

Tolerant

U


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2019)

*Upset*

*V*


----------



## Meringue (Aug 22, 2019)

Volatile 

W


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 22, 2019)

Wondering

X


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2019)

Astounded 

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 24, 2019)

Bashful

C


----------



## Meringue (Aug 24, 2019)

Contrary

D


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 25, 2019)

Doubtful

E


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2019)

Eager

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 26, 2019)

Fearful

G


----------



## Meringue (Aug 27, 2019)

Glorious

H


----------



## Sparky (Aug 27, 2019)

Haphazard

I


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2019)

Irritated

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 28, 2019)

Jealous

K


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2019)

Kind

L


----------



## Meringue (Aug 28, 2019)

Love sick

M


----------



## tinytn (Aug 28, 2019)

*Mild mannered 

N*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2019)

Naggy 

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2019)

*Ornery

P*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2019)

Peaceful 

Q/R


----------



## tinytn (Aug 30, 2019)

*Quiet 

R*


----------



## Meringue (Aug 31, 2019)

Resilient


S


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 31, 2019)

Sombre

T


----------



## tinytn (Aug 31, 2019)

Traumatized 

U


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2019)

Unaware 

V


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 1, 2019)

Vigilant

W


----------



## Sparky (Sep 1, 2019)

Watching 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 2, 2019)

Zany 

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 2, 2019)

Alarmed

B


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2019)

Bedazzled 

C


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 2, 2019)

*Confused

D*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 2, 2019)

*Dazed

E*


----------



## Meringue (Sep 3, 2019)

Exhausted

F


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2019)

Foggy 

G


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2019)

Gregarious

H


----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2019)

Harassed

I


----------



## tinytn (Sep 5, 2019)

*Ignored

J*


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 5, 2019)

*Jaded

K*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 5, 2019)

Kindly

L


----------



## tinytn (Sep 5, 2019)

*Loved 

M*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2019)

Moody

N


----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2019)

Numb 

O


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 8, 2019)

Obstreperous

P


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2019)

Placid 

Q/R


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2019)

*Queasy

R*


----------



## Meringue (Sep 8, 2019)

Reticent

S


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 8, 2019)

*Sarcastic

T*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2019)

Thick

U


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 10, 2019)

Undecided

V


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2019)

Vigilant 

W


----------



## tinytn (Sep 10, 2019)

Wondering

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2019)

Amused 

B


----------



## Meringue (Sep 12, 2019)

Beguiled 

C


----------



## Sparky (Sep 13, 2019)

Cheeky 

D


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 14, 2019)

Disgusted

E


----------



## Sparky (Sep 14, 2019)

Esoteric

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 14, 2019)

Flummoxed

G


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2019)

Gaseous

H


----------



## tinytn (Sep 15, 2019)

Hopeful 

I


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2019)

Impulsive

J


----------



## Sparky (Sep 17, 2019)

Jokey 

K


----------



## Wren (Sep 18, 2019)

Keen

L


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Lonely
M


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2019)

Melancholy 

N


----------



## tinytn (Sep 18, 2019)

Nonchalant 

O


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 18, 2019)

Overcome

P


----------



## Meringue (Sep 18, 2019)

Petulant


Q


----------



## Wren (Sep 19, 2019)

Queasy

R


----------



## tinytn (Sep 19, 2019)

*Restless *

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 19, 2019)

Sad

T


----------



## Sparky (Sep 19, 2019)

Tense

U


----------



## tinytn (Sep 19, 2019)

*Undecided 

V*


----------



## Wren (Sep 19, 2019)

Victorious

W


----------



## Meringue (Sep 19, 2019)

Wilful

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 19, 2019)

Yearning

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2019)

Aggravated

B


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 20, 2019)

*Bitter

C*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 20, 2019)

*Calm 

D*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2019)

Dumb

E


----------



## Wren (Sep 21, 2019)

Edgy

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 21, 2019)

*Frantic

G*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 21, 2019)

*Giggly 

H*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2019)

Happy

I


----------



## tinytn (Sep 21, 2019)

_Insulted 

J_


----------



## Wren (Sep 21, 2019)

Justified

K


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2019)

Kooky

L


----------



## Wren (Sep 25, 2019)

Lethargic 

M


----------



## Meringue (Sep 25, 2019)

Merry


N


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2019)

Nefarious 

O


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 26, 2019)

Obstreperous

P


----------



## tinytn (Sep 26, 2019)

*Pleasant 

Q*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2019)

Reflective 

S


----------



## Meringue (Sep 28, 2019)

Sullen

T


----------



## tinytn (Sep 28, 2019)

*Troubling *
U


----------



## Wren (Sep 28, 2019)

Presumptuous 

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2019)

Quirky

R


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2019)

Reflective 

S


----------



## tinytn (Sep 30, 2019)

*Surprised 

T*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 30, 2019)

Tired

U


----------



## tinytn (Sep 30, 2019)

Unsure 

V


----------



## Meringue (Sep 30, 2019)

Virtuous


W


----------



## Wren (Oct 1, 2019)

Wary

X/Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2019)

Zealous

A


----------



## Wren (Oct 3, 2019)

Aggrieved 

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 3, 2019)

Brave

C


----------



## Meringue (Oct 3, 2019)

Contrite

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 4, 2019)

Depressed

E


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2019)

Enthused 

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 4, 2019)

Frazzled

G


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2019)

Grumpy

H


----------



## tinytn (Oct 5, 2019)

*Hateful 

I*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 5, 2019)

Intense 

J


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 5, 2019)

Jumpy

K


----------



## tinytn (Oct 5, 2019)

Kinky 

L


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2019)

Lethargic 

M


----------



## tinytn (Oct 6, 2019)

Moody 

N


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2019)

Nonsensical 

O


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 7, 2019)

Observant

P


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2019)

Purposeful 

Q/R


----------



## tinytn (Oct 8, 2019)

*Questionable 

R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2019)

*Restless

S*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 9, 2019)

Silly

T


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2019)

Tiddly 

U


----------



## Meringue (Oct 10, 2019)

Unsettled


V


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2019)

Vague 

W


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 10, 2019)

Wasted

X


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2019)

Agog 

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 11, 2019)

Bamboozled

C


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2019)

Chuckling 

D


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2019)

Destructive

E


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2019)

Enigmatic 

F


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 16, 2019)

Frantic

G


----------



## Meringue (Oct 16, 2019)

Gregarious

H


----------



## Sparky (Oct 16, 2019)

Hesitant 

I


----------



## tinytn (Oct 16, 2019)

Irritating 

J


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2019)

Jumpy

K


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 16, 2019)

Knowing

L


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2019)

Longing

M


----------



## Meringue (Oct 17, 2019)

Morose  

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 17, 2019)

Nervous

O


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2019)

Outraged

P


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 17, 2019)

Patient....I wish

Q


----------



## chic (Oct 18, 2019)

quiet

R


----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2019)

Restrained 

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 18, 2019)

Silent

T


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2019)

Tetchy 

U


----------



## chic (Oct 20, 2019)

ungrateful

V


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 20, 2019)

Vapid

W


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2019)

Weedy

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Oct 21, 2019)

*X 

Yearning 

Y*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2019)

Afraid 

B


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 22, 2019)

Brave

C


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 22, 2019)

Cautious

D


----------



## tinytn (Oct 22, 2019)

*Aware*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2019)

A - Z ?

D
Delighted

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 23, 2019)

Elated

F


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2019)

F
Flummoxed

G


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2019)

Grim

H


----------



## chic (Oct 23, 2019)

harsh

I/J


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2019)

Impressed

J


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2019)

Jealous

K


----------



## Sparky (Oct 24, 2019)

Kaput

L


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 24, 2019)

Lost

M


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2019)

Mortified 

N


----------



## tinytn (Oct 24, 2019)

*Numb 

O*


----------



## Meringue (Oct 25, 2019)

Overjoyed

P


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 25, 2019)

Peeved

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 25, 2019)

*Quizzical
R*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 25, 2019)

Rambling

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 25, 2019)

Surprise

T


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 25, 2019)

Thoughtful

U


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2019)

Upset

V


----------



## tinytn (Oct 25, 2019)

*Voiceless 

W*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 25, 2019)

Wistful

X/Y/Z


----------



## chic (Oct 26, 2019)

Zany

A


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2019)

Awkward 

B


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2019)

Bewildered

C


----------



## tinytn (Oct 26, 2019)

*Contrite 

D*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 26, 2019)

Dazed

E


----------



## Meringue (Oct 27, 2019)

Energetic

F


----------



## Sparky (Oct 27, 2019)

Frazzled 

G


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 27, 2019)

*Giddy

H*


----------



## toffee (Oct 27, 2019)

hypo 

I


----------



## tinytn (Oct 27, 2019)

*Insane 

J*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2019)

Jolly

K


----------



## chic (Oct 28, 2019)

kooky

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 28, 2019)

Lonely

M


----------



## Kaila (Oct 28, 2019)

Mindful

N


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2019)

Noncommittal

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2019)

*Obstinate

P*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 29, 2019)

Petrified 

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2019)

Quick-witted

R


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2019)

*Rowdy *

*S*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2019)

Stern

T


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2019)

Torn

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2019)

*Unsettled

V*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2019)

voracious

W


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2019)

*Wild

X/Y/Z*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 30, 2019)

Yearning

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 31, 2019)

Zany

A


----------



## chic (Oct 31, 2019)

acerbic

B


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2019)

bombastic

C


----------



## tinytn (Oct 31, 2019)

*Comical 

D*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2019)

Delighted

E


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 31, 2019)

*Eager

F*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2019)

Flustered

G


----------



## Sparky (Oct 31, 2019)

Grubby 

H


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 31, 2019)

*Happy

I*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2019)

Inspired

J


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 1, 2019)

Jealous

K


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2019)

Know-it-all

L


----------



## chic (Nov 2, 2019)

lethargic

M


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2019)

moody

N


----------



## Meringue (Nov 3, 2019)

Nervous

O


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2019)

Owlish 

P


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 3, 2019)

Proud

Q


----------



## chic (Nov 4, 2019)

quarrelsome

R


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2019)

Responsive 

S


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2019)

Sluggish

T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 4, 2019)

Tacky

U


----------



## tinytn (Nov 4, 2019)

*Understanding 

V*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2019)

Vague

W


----------



## chic (Nov 5, 2019)

worried

XYZA


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2019)

Xasperated  

Yawning

Z / A


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 5, 2019)

Zealous

A


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2019)

Amiable

B


----------



## tinytn (Nov 5, 2019)

*Bullish *
C


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2019)

Cautious

D


----------



## chic (Nov 6, 2019)

deceitful

E


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2019)

Eager

F


----------



## Meringue (Nov 6, 2019)

Frustrated

G


----------



## Sparky (Nov 6, 2019)

Ghoulish 

H


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2019)

Harassed

I


----------



## Kaila (Nov 6, 2019)

Insulted

J


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 6, 2019)

Jilted

K


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2019)

Knowledgeable 

L


----------



## Sparky (Nov 7, 2019)

Loyal 

M


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2019)

Mad

N


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 7, 2019)

Negativity

O


----------



## Kaila (Nov 7, 2019)

Ostentatious

P


----------



## tinytn (Nov 7, 2019)

*Patient 

Q *


----------



## chic (Nov 8, 2019)

quarrelsome

R


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2019)

Rude

S


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2019)

Sniffy 

T


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2019)

Telepathic

U


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2019)

Understanding

V


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 10, 2019)

Violent

W


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2019)

Wobbly 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2019)

Youthful

Z/ A


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2019)

Zonked-Out

A


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2019)

Audacious

B


----------



## tinytn (Nov 12, 2019)

*Bashful 

C*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2019)

Conspiratorial

D


----------



## chic (Nov 13, 2019)

doleful

E


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2019)

Excessive 

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 13, 2019)

Fussy

G


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2019)

Goofy

H


----------



## Sparky (Nov 14, 2019)

Huggable 

I


----------



## tinytn (Nov 14, 2019)

*Irresistible 

J*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2019)

Jaw-dropping

K


----------



## tinytn (Nov 14, 2019)

*Kooky  

L*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2019)

(Did anything I said, make you think of that word,  @tinytn   ?  )

Loopy  

M


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 14, 2019)

Moody

N


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2019)

Numb

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 14, 2019)

*Obnoxious

P*


----------



## chic (Nov 15, 2019)

precocious

Q/R


----------



## Sparky (Nov 15, 2019)

Revived 

S


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2019)

serendipitous

T


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 15, 2019)

Traumatic

U


----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2019)

Unclean 

V


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2019)

Vicarious

W


----------



## RubyK (Nov 17, 2019)

Wasted

X/Y


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2019)

Yearning

Z / A


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 17, 2019)

ZZ
*Angry

B*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2019)

Befuddled

C


----------



## chic (Nov 18, 2019)

caustic

D


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2019)

Dramatic 

E


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2019)

Even-keeled

F


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 18, 2019)

Freaked-out

G


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2019)

Glued  (To the TV, or to the book, to their study, or to the sofa, etc.... )

H


----------



## tinytn (Nov 18, 2019)

Happy

I


----------



## Meringue (Nov 18, 2019)

Idle



J


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2019)

Jolly

K


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 18, 2019)

*Krass

L*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 18, 2019)

*Loud

M*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 18, 2019)

*Morose

N*


----------



## chic (Nov 19, 2019)

nonconforming

O


----------



## Sparky (Nov 19, 2019)

Overwrought 

P


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2019)

Pestering

Q


----------



## tinytn (Nov 19, 2019)

Quiet

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 20, 2019)

Reluctant

S


----------



## chic (Nov 20, 2019)

sweet

T


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2019)

Tweety  

U


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 20, 2019)

*Uncanny

V*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 21, 2019)

Variable 

W


----------



## tinytn (Nov 21, 2019)

*Wicked*

X/Y


----------



## Kaila (Nov 21, 2019)

Z
zealous

A


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2019)

Awkward 

B


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2019)

Blank

C


----------



## tinytn (Nov 22, 2019)

*Calm 

D*


----------



## chic (Nov 23, 2019)

determined

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 23, 2019)

Earnest

F


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2019)

Flawed 

G


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2019)

Grimace

H


----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2019)

horrified

I


----------



## Sparky (Nov 25, 2019)

Incoherent

J


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Jovial

K


----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2019)

klutzy

L


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2019)

*Laughing

M*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Melancholy

N


----------



## chic (Nov 26, 2019)

nonchalant

O


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2019)

Obstinate 

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 27, 2019)

Petrified

Q


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2019)

*Questionable 

R*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2019)

Restive 

S


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2019)

Shy

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2019)

*Troubled

U*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2019)

*Unsure 

V*


----------



## chic (Nov 28, 2019)

vainglorious

W


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2019)

Wiggly 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 3, 2019)

Zealous

A


----------



## Meringue (Dec 3, 2019)

Astute


B


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2019)

Bubbly

C


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2019)

Cross

D


----------



## Meringue (Dec 3, 2019)

Demented


E


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2019)

Even-keeled

F


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2019)

Fussy

G


----------



## chic (Dec 4, 2019)

grim

H


----------



## Wren (Dec 4, 2019)

Horrendous

I


----------



## chic (Dec 4, 2019)

irked

J


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2019)

Jovial

K


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2019)

Knowing 

L


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2019)

Loving

M


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2019)

Mucky

N


----------



## tinytn (Dec 5, 2019)

Numb

O


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2019)

Overwhelmed

P


----------



## chic (Dec 6, 2019)

perplexed

Q


----------



## Wren (Dec 6, 2019)

Questionable

R


----------



## tinytn (Dec 6, 2019)

*Rested*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2019)

Sleepy
T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 6, 2019)

*Testy

U*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 6, 2019)

*Unbearable 

V*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 6, 2019)

*Vitriolic 

W*


----------



## chic (Dec 7, 2019)

worried

XYZA


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2019)

Abrasive 

B


----------



## Wren (Dec 7, 2019)

Bombastic 

C


----------



## tinytn (Dec 7, 2019)

*Calm

D*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 8, 2019)

Drippy 

E


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 8, 2019)

Eager


----------



## tinytn (Dec 8, 2019)

Fearful 

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 9, 2019)

Grateful

H


----------



## Sparky (Dec 9, 2019)

Harassed 

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2019)

*Incensed

J*


----------



## chic (Dec 10, 2019)

jaundiced

K/L


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 10, 2019)

Loveable 

M


----------



## Sparky (Dec 10, 2019)

Misunderstood 

N


----------



## chic (Dec 11, 2019)

nifty

O


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2019)

Outspoken 

P


----------



## chic (Dec 12, 2019)

passionate

Q/R


----------



## Meringue (Dec 12, 2019)

Quarrelsome


R


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2019)

Rejuvenated

S


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2019)

*Sorrowful 

T*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2019)

Temperamental 

U


----------



## Sparky (Dec 13, 2019)

Unaware 

V


----------



## Wren (Dec 13, 2019)

Vulnerable

W


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 13, 2019)

Wistful

X/Y


----------



## chic (Dec 13, 2019)

Yicky

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2019)

Annoyed

B


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2019)

Boastful

C


----------



## chic (Dec 15, 2019)

cranky

D


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2019)

Deluded 

F


----------



## chic (Dec 16, 2019)

formatted

G


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2019)

Grumbly 

H


----------



## chic (Dec 18, 2019)

humble

I/J


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2019)

Idle

J


----------



## chic (Dec 18, 2019)

jerky

K/L


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 18, 2019)

Keen

L


----------



## Meringue (Dec 18, 2019)

Lethargic


M


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Dec 18, 2019)

Moody

N


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2019)

Nefarious 

O


----------



## tinytn (Dec 18, 2019)

*Obstinate 

P*


----------



## chic (Dec 19, 2019)

precocious

Q/R


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2019)

Resourceful 

S


----------



## chic (Dec 20, 2019)

saturnine

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 20, 2019)

Tetchy

U


----------



## Wren (Dec 20, 2019)

Unladylike

V


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2019)

voracious

W


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 20, 2019)

Wild

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2019)

Zonked

A


----------



## Meringue (Dec 21, 2019)

Angry


B


----------



## tinytn (Dec 21, 2019)

*Bitter 

C*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 21, 2019)

*Contented 

D*


----------



## Wren (Dec 22, 2019)

Delighted

E


----------



## chic (Dec 22, 2019)

ecstatic

F


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2019)

Frosty 

G


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2019)

Grumpy


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2019)

*Happy

I*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2019)

Indignant

J


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2019)

*Jolly

K*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2019)

*Kittenish

L*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2019)

*Ladylike

M*


----------



## chic (Dec 23, 2019)

merry

N


----------



## Wren (Dec 23, 2019)

Noxious

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 23, 2019)

Obnoxious

P


----------



## chic (Dec 23, 2019)

petty

Q/R


----------



## Sparky (Dec 23, 2019)

Reserved 

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 25, 2019)

Shy

T


----------



## connect1 (Dec 25, 2019)

Troubled 


U


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 25, 2019)

Unaffected

V


----------



## chic (Dec 26, 2019)

valiant

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 26, 2019)

Wilful

XYZ


----------



## tinytn (Dec 26, 2019)

*X

Youthful  

Z*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2019)

Adamant 

B


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2019)

Bashful

C


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 26, 2019)

*Carefree

D*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2019)

discouraged

E


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 26, 2019)

Envied

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 27, 2019)

Frenzied

G


----------



## chic (Dec 27, 2019)

gloomy

H


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2019)

Hammy

I


----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2019)

honest and genuine

I


----------



## Wren (Dec 27, 2019)

Insulted

J


----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2019)

Joking

K


----------



## tinytn (Dec 27, 2019)

*Kidding 

L*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2019)

Laughing Loudly

M


----------



## Sparky (Dec 28, 2019)

Messy 

N


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 28, 2019)

Nervous

O


----------



## Wren (Dec 28, 2019)

Omnipotent

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2019)

*Pesky

Q*


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 28, 2019)

Queasy

R


----------



## chic (Dec 29, 2019)

reassured

S


----------



## tinytn (Dec 29, 2019)

Satisfied

T


----------



## Sparky (Dec 29, 2019)

Tetchy 

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2020)

*Upset

V*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 3, 2020)

Vexed

W


----------



## Wren (Jan 3, 2020)

Worthless 

X/Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2020)

Zany

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2020)

*Agitated

B*


----------



## chic (Jan 6, 2020)

bored

C


----------



## Sparky (Jan 6, 2020)

Clumsy 

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2020)

*Despondent

E*


----------



## Wren (Jan 6, 2020)

Egotistical 

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2020)

*Frustrated

G*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 6, 2020)

*Gratified*


----------



## chic (Jan 7, 2020)

hassled

I


----------



## Sparky (Jan 7, 2020)

Inept 

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 7, 2020)

*Jazzed

K*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2020)

Keyed Up

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 8, 2020)

Lethargic

M


----------



## chic (Jan 8, 2020)

morose

N


----------



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2020)

Neglected 

O


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2020)

Overtired  

P


----------



## Sparky (Jan 9, 2020)

Pouty 

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2020)

quizzical

R


----------



## Sparky (Jan 11, 2020)

Rambunctious

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2020)

*Sarcastic

T*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 11, 2020)

theatrical

U


----------



## tinytn (Jan 11, 2020)

*unwilling 

V*


----------



## Repondering (Jan 11, 2020)

*Verbose

W*


----------



## chic (Jan 12, 2020)

weary

XYZA


----------



## Sparky (Jan 12, 2020)

Annoying 

B


----------



## Wren (Jan 12, 2020)

Biased

C


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2020)

comical

D


----------



## Meringue (Jan 12, 2020)

Devious


E


----------



## tinytn (Jan 12, 2020)

*Energized 

F*


----------



## Wren (Jan 13, 2020)

Frantic

G


----------



## chic (Jan 13, 2020)

gross

H


----------



## Sparky (Jan 13, 2020)

Hypnotised 

I


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2020)

instantaneous

J


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 13, 2020)

Jovial

K


----------



## Sparky (Jan 14, 2020)

Kaylied 

L


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 14, 2020)

Lovable

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 16, 2020)

Miserable

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 16, 2020)

Nostalgic

O


----------



## chic (Jan 16, 2020)

optimistic

P


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 16, 2020)

Placated

Q


----------



## Sparky (Jan 16, 2020)

Quizzical 

R


----------



## tinytn (Jan 16, 2020)

*Radiant 

S*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2020)

shocked

T


----------



## chic (Jan 17, 2020)

tightfisted

U


----------



## Sparky (Jan 17, 2020)

Underwhelmed

V


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2020)

volatile

W


----------



## chic (Jan 18, 2020)

woebegone

XYZA


----------



## Wren (Jan 18, 2020)

Young at heart

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 18, 2020)

Zany

A


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2020)

Apish

B


----------



## chic (Jan 19, 2020)

bereft

C


----------



## Sparky (Jan 19, 2020)

Claustrophobic

D


----------



## tinytn (Jan 19, 2020)

*Disconnected 

E*


----------



## chic (Jan 20, 2020)

exhausted

F


----------



## Meringue (Jan 20, 2020)

Furious

G


----------



## tinytn (Jan 20, 2020)

*Gratification 

H*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 20, 2020)

Horrified 

I


----------



## tinytn (Jan 20, 2020)

*Insecure 

J*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 21, 2020)

Jealous

K


----------



## Wren (Jan 21, 2020)

Kind

L


----------



## chic (Jan 21, 2020)

lazy

M


----------



## Sparky (Jan 21, 2020)

Meandering 

N


----------



## chic (Jan 22, 2020)

nifty

O


----------



## Sparky (Jan 22, 2020)

Overbearing 

P


----------



## Wren (Jan 22, 2020)

Proud

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 22, 2020)

*Quizzical

R*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 22, 2020)

*Rage

S*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 23, 2020)

Sarcastic

T


----------



## Sparky (Jan 23, 2020)

Tacky 

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 26, 2020)

Upset

V


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 26, 2020)

Valiant

W


----------



## Sparky (Jan 26, 2020)

Wacky

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 28, 2020)

Zealous

A


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2020)

Agitated 

B


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 28, 2020)

Bubbly

C


----------



## chic (Jan 28, 2020)

caustic

D


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2020)

Deluded 

E


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 28, 2020)

Errant

F


----------



## chic (Jan 29, 2020)

fraught

G


----------



## tinytn (Jan 29, 2020)

*Guessing 

H*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 29, 2020)

Hateful

I


----------



## Sparky (Jan 29, 2020)

Inept

J


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 1, 2020)

Joking

K


----------



## chic (Feb 1, 2020)

knowledgeable

L


----------



## Sparky (Feb 1, 2020)

Languid 

M


----------



## Wren (Feb 1, 2020)

Melancholy

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 2, 2020)

Nervous

O


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 2, 2020)

Obstinate

P


----------



## chic (Feb 2, 2020)

perky

Q/R


----------



## Sparky (Feb 2, 2020)

Reserved 

S


----------



## Wren (Feb 2, 2020)

Sulky

T


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2020)

Timid

U


----------



## chic (Feb 3, 2020)

underappreciated

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 3, 2020)

Vexed

W


----------



## tinytn (Feb 3, 2020)

*Worried

X/Y*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 3, 2020)

Yappy

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 3, 2020)

*Zesty

A*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 3, 2020)

*Astounded  *
B


----------



## chic (Feb 4, 2020)

bummed

C


----------



## Wren (Feb 4, 2020)

Confused

D


----------



## Meringue (Feb 4, 2020)

Delighted


E


----------



## Repondering (Feb 4, 2020)

*Enervated 

F*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 4, 2020)

Furious 

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 4, 2020)

*Grouchy

H*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 5, 2020)

Heartfelt

I


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2020)

Icy

J


----------



## Wren (Feb 5, 2020)

Jocular

K


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 5, 2020)

Knowledgable

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 6, 2020)

Loving

M


----------



## chic (Feb 6, 2020)

murderous

N


----------



## Sparky (Feb 6, 2020)

Nosey 

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 9, 2020)

Overjoyed

P


----------



## Sparky (Feb 9, 2020)

Picky 

Q/R


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 10, 2020)

Quarrelsome

R


----------



## Meringue (Feb 10, 2020)

Rude


S


----------



## chic (Feb 10, 2020)

sarcastic

T


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2020)

terse

U


----------



## chic (Feb 11, 2020)

uneasy

V


----------



## Wren (Feb 11, 2020)

Vexed

W


----------



## chic (Feb 11, 2020)

weary

XYZA


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2020)

Aggrieved 

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 12, 2020)

Bedazzled

C


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2020)

conspiratorial 

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 13, 2020)

Depressed

E


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 13, 2020)

Excited

F


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2020)

Fun-loving 

G


----------



## Sparky (Feb 13, 2020)

Groggy 

H


----------



## Repondering (Feb 13, 2020)

*Hypervigilant 

I*


----------



## chic (Feb 14, 2020)

impressed

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 14, 2020)

Joyous

K


----------



## tinytn (Feb 14, 2020)

*Kindness 

L*


----------



## Wren (Feb 14, 2020)

lackadaisical

M


----------



## chic (Feb 15, 2020)

muted

N


----------



## Meringue (Feb 15, 2020)

Nervous


O


----------



## chic (Feb 15, 2020)

obstreperous

P


----------



## Wren (Feb 15, 2020)

Perplexed

Q


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2020)

(having) Qualms

R


----------



## Sparky (Feb 15, 2020)

Reasonable 

S


----------



## Wren (Feb 16, 2020)

Suspicious 

T


----------



## chic (Feb 17, 2020)

tense

U


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 17, 2020)

Unbroken

V


----------



## Peakyblinder (Feb 17, 2020)

Vulnerable 

W


----------



## Sparky (Feb 17, 2020)

Winsome 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Wren (Feb 17, 2020)

Youthful

Z/A


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 17, 2020)

Astounded

B


----------



## tinytn (Feb 17, 2020)

*Back stabbers

C*


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 18, 2020)

Coy

D


----------



## Meringue (Feb 18, 2020)

Determined


E


----------



## chic (Feb 18, 2020)

effervescent

F


----------



## Sparky (Feb 18, 2020)

Fuming 

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 19, 2020)

Gracious

H


----------



## Wren (Feb 19, 2020)

Hale and hearty

I


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 19, 2020)

Innocuous

J


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2020)

judicious 

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2020)

*Kindly

L*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 20, 2020)

Lethargic


M


----------



## Wren (Feb 20, 2020)

Morose

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 20, 2020)

Melancholy 

N


----------



## Peakyblinder (Feb 20, 2020)

Nauseous 

O


----------



## chic (Feb 20, 2020)

offended

P


----------



## Sparky (Feb 20, 2020)

Peevish 

Q/R


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2020)

Quivering

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 21, 2020)

Reticent 

S


----------



## chic (Feb 21, 2020)

sorry

T


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2020)

Touchy 

U


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2020)

unenthused 

V


----------



## Meringue (Feb 21, 2020)

Vengeful


W


----------



## tinytn (Feb 21, 2020)

*Wondering

X/Y*


----------



## chic (Feb 22, 2020)

yearning

Z/A


----------



## Meringue (Feb 22, 2020)

Antagonistic


B


----------



## Sparky (Feb 22, 2020)

Bothered 

C


----------



## Wren (Feb 22, 2020)

Concerned 

D


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2020)

dedicated

E


----------



## chic (Feb 23, 2020)

envious

F


----------



## Wren (Feb 23, 2020)

Frivolous

G


----------



## chic (Feb 23, 2020)

gross

H


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2020)

Hoggish 

I


----------



## Meringue (Feb 23, 2020)

Insolent


J


----------



## Wren (Feb 24, 2020)

Judicious

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 25, 2020)

*Kittenish

L*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 25, 2020)

*Lonely 

M*


----------



## chic (Feb 26, 2020)

moody

N


----------



## Wren (Feb 26, 2020)

Nauseous

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 26, 2020)

*Oppositional

P*


----------



## chic (Feb 27, 2020)

perverted

Q/R


----------



## Meringue (Feb 27, 2020)

Quivering 

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 27, 2020)

Quarrelsome

R


----------



## Wren (Feb 27, 2020)

Rowdy

S


----------



## chic (Feb 27, 2020)

stewed

T


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2020)

Tactile 

U


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 1, 2020)

Upset

V


----------



## chic (Mar 2, 2020)

valiant

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 2, 2020)

Weary

XYZ


----------



## Sparky (Mar 2, 2020)

Zonked 

A


----------



## chic (Mar 3, 2020)

acerbic

B


----------



## Wren (Mar 3, 2020)

Besotted

C


----------



## charry (Mar 3, 2020)

Caring 

D


----------



## chic (Mar 4, 2020)

dreary

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 4, 2020)

Energetic

F


----------



## chic (Mar 4, 2020)

frightened

G


----------



## Sparky (Mar 4, 2020)

Giggly 

H


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 4, 2020)

Haughty

I


----------



## tinytn (Mar 4, 2020)

*Intrigued 
J*


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 5, 2020)

Jealous

K


----------



## Sparky (Mar 5, 2020)

Kayoed 

L


----------



## chic (Mar 6, 2020)

leftover

M


----------



## Sparky (Mar 6, 2020)

Modest

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 8, 2020)

Nausious

O


----------



## Sparky (Mar 8, 2020)

Offish 

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 9, 2020)

Peeved

Q


----------



## Wren (Mar 9, 2020)

Queasy

R


----------



## Meringue (Mar 11, 2020)

Reluctant


S


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 11, 2020)

Sarcastic

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 11, 2020)

Torpid

U


----------



## Wren (Mar 11, 2020)

Uneasy

V


----------



## chic (Mar 11, 2020)

valued

W


----------



## Wren (Mar 11, 2020)

Worthless

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Mar 11, 2020)

Wishy-washy

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## chic (Mar 17, 2020)

zany

A


----------



## tinytn (Mar 17, 2020)

*Attitude 

B*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 17, 2020)

Bugged 

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 19, 2020)

Calm

D


----------



## Meringue (Mar 19, 2020)

Dreary


E


----------



## tinytn (Mar 19, 2020)

*Energetic

F*


----------



## chic (Mar 20, 2020)

frantic

G


----------



## Sparky (Mar 20, 2020)

Gadabout 

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 24, 2020)

Happy

I


----------



## Sparky (Mar 24, 2020)

Incognito 

J


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 24, 2020)

Impossible

J


----------



## Wren (Mar 24, 2020)

Jumpy

K


----------



## chic (Mar 24, 2020)

kinetic

L


----------



## Sparky (Mar 25, 2020)

Lethargic 

M


----------



## Wren (Mar 27, 2020)

Maudlin

N


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 27, 2020)

*Nasty

O*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 27, 2020)

Oafish 

P


----------



## tinytn (Mar 27, 2020)

*Pouting 

Q*


----------



## Repondering (Mar 27, 2020)

Quiescent 

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 27, 2020)

*Rambunctious

S*


----------



## chic (Mar 28, 2020)

silly

T


----------



## Wren (Mar 28, 2020)

Touchy

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 28, 2020)

Upset

V


----------



## Sparky (Mar 28, 2020)

Vague 

W


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 6, 2020)

Wary

X


----------



## Sparky (Apr 7, 2020)

Absent 

B


----------



## Wren (Apr 8, 2020)

Bashful

C


----------



## chic (Apr 8, 2020)

confined

D


----------



## Sparky (Apr 8, 2020)

Dull

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 8, 2020)

Envious

F


----------



## Meringue (Apr 9, 2020)

Festive


G


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 9, 2020)

Gleeful

H


----------



## chic (Apr 9, 2020)

humorless

I


----------



## Sparky (Apr 9, 2020)

Idiotic

J


----------



## Wren (Apr 9, 2020)

Joyful 

K


----------



## RubyK (Apr 9, 2020)

Keen

L


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 9, 2020)

*Lazy

M*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 9, 2020)

*Mad

N*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 10, 2020)

Nagging 

O


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 10, 2020)

Operating

P


----------



## chic (Apr 11, 2020)

perfecting

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 11, 2020)

Queasy

R


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2020)

Reserved 

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 12, 2020)

Timid

U


----------



## chic (Apr 12, 2020)

unhappy

V


----------



## Sparky (Apr 12, 2020)

Vacuous 

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 13, 2020)

Wary

XYZ


----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2020)

Zonked 

A


----------



## chic (Apr 13, 2020)

accomodating

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 14, 2020)

Boastful

C


----------



## Wren (Apr 14, 2020)

Conceited 

D


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2020)

*Disgusted

E*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 14, 2020)

Energetic 

F


----------



## tinytn (Apr 14, 2020)

*Fearful 
G*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2020)

*Giddy

H*


----------



## chic (Apr 15, 2020)

hysterical

I


----------



## Sparky (Apr 15, 2020)

Impish 

J


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 15, 2020)

Jolly

K


----------



## tinytn (Apr 15, 2020)

*Kindhearted 

L*


----------



## Repondering (Apr 15, 2020)

*Logy

M*


----------



## chic (Apr 16, 2020)

miserable

N


----------



## Sparky (Apr 16, 2020)

Nonplussed 

O


----------



## Wren (Apr 16, 2020)

Overwrought 

P


----------



## tinytn (Apr 16, 2020)

*Powerful

Q*


----------



## Repondering (Apr 16, 2020)

*Querulous

R*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 17, 2020)

Ribald

S


----------



## Sparky (Apr 17, 2020)

Squeamish 

T


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 19, 2020)

Touchy

U


----------



## Lashann (Apr 19, 2020)

*Understanding

V*


----------



## RubyK (Apr 19, 2020)

Virtuous

W


----------



## Sparky (Apr 20, 2020)

Weedy 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Apr 20, 2020)

*Youthful 

Z*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 21, 2020)

Zealous

A


----------



## Sparky (Apr 21, 2020)

Apprehensive 

B


----------



## Lashann (Apr 22, 2020)

*Boisterous

C*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 22, 2020)

Cheerful

D


----------



## Sparky (Apr 22, 2020)

Dozy 

E


----------



## tinytn (Apr 22, 2020)

*Enjoyable 

F*


----------



## chic (Apr 23, 2020)

fatigued

G


----------



## Meringue (Apr 23, 2020)

Groggy


H


----------



## Sparky (Apr 23, 2020)

Hiding

I


----------



## Lashann (Apr 23, 2020)

*Impulsive

J*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 24, 2020)

Jolly

K


----------



## Sparky (Apr 24, 2020)

Kranky 

L


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 25, 2020)

Laughing

M


----------



## Sparky (Apr 25, 2020)

Meek 

N


----------



## chic (Apr 25, 2020)

noncompliant

O


----------



## Wren (Apr 26, 2020)

Obliging

P


----------



## chic (Apr 26, 2020)

precocious

Q/R


----------



## Sparky (Apr 26, 2020)

Rampaging 

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 27, 2020)

Sleepy

T


----------



## chic (Apr 27, 2020)

testy

U


----------



## Sparky (Apr 27, 2020)

Unaware 

V


----------



## Lashann (Apr 27, 2020)

*Vociferous

W*


----------



## Wren (Apr 27, 2020)

Whinging 

X/Y/Z


----------



## tinytn (Apr 27, 2020)

*Yawning

Z/A*


----------



## chic (Apr 28, 2020)

zonked

A


----------



## Sparky (Apr 28, 2020)

Awake

B


----------



## Wren (Apr 28, 2020)

Bumptious

C


----------



## tinytn (Apr 28, 2020)

*Carefree *


----------



## Lashann (Apr 28, 2020)

*Delirious

E*


----------



## RubyK (Apr 28, 2020)

Enchanted

F


----------



## Sparky (Apr 29, 2020)

Fishy 

G


----------



## Lashann (Apr 29, 2020)

*Gentle

F*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 30, 2020)

Finicky 

G


----------



## tinytn (Apr 30, 2020)

*Gutsy 

H*


----------



## JustBonee (May 1, 2020)

Happy

I


----------



## Sparky (May 1, 2020)

Itchy

J


----------



## Mary1949 (May 1, 2020)

Jealous

K


----------



## Lashann (May 1, 2020)

*Keen

L*


----------



## JustBonee (May 2, 2020)

Lame

M


----------



## Sparky (May 2, 2020)

Mean

N


----------



## chic (May 2, 2020)

nasty

O


----------



## Citygirl (May 2, 2020)

*Ornery

P*


----------



## Lashann (May 3, 2020)

*Peaceful

Q*


----------



## Meringue (May 3, 2020)

Quivering


R


----------



## tinytn (May 3, 2020)

*Reactions

S*


----------



## Lashann (May 3, 2020)

*Serene

T*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 4, 2020)

Tetchy

U


----------



## Sparky (May 4, 2020)

Unnerved 

V


----------



## chic (May 4, 2020)

valiant

W


----------



## peramangkelder (May 4, 2020)

Wonder

X/Y


----------



## chic (May 5, 2020)

yucky

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (May 5, 2020)

Astute

B


----------



## Meringue (May 5, 2020)

Bombastic


C


----------



## chic (May 6, 2020)

cantankerous

D


----------



## Wren (May 6, 2020)

Domineering

E


----------



## Mary1949 (May 6, 2020)

Energetic

F


----------



## Sparky (May 6, 2020)

Fidgety 

G


----------



## Lashann (May 7, 2020)

*Giggly

H*


----------



## Sparky (May 9, 2020)

Hyperactive 

I


----------



## JustBonee (May 11, 2020)

Irritated

J


----------



## Pink Biz (May 11, 2020)

*Justified

K*


----------



## Sparky (May 12, 2020)

Knowing 

L


----------



## tinytn (May 12, 2020)

*Looking 

M*


----------



## Sparky (May 14, 2020)

Miserly  

N


----------



## Lashann (May 14, 2020)

*Neurotic

O*


----------



## Wren (May 14, 2020)

Optimistic

P


----------



## peramangkelder (May 14, 2020)

Pessimistic

Q


----------



## RubyK (May 14, 2020)

Quirky

R


----------



## Sparky (May 15, 2020)

Ruthless 

S


----------



## Wren (May 15, 2020)

Senseless

T


----------



## Meringue (May 15, 2020)

Thoughtless


U


----------



## Lashann (May 16, 2020)

*Unsure*


----------



## Sparky (May 16, 2020)

Versatile

W


----------



## Wren (May 16, 2020)

Willing 

X/Y/Z


----------



## peramangkelder (May 17, 2020)

Yawning

Z/A


----------



## Lashann (May 17, 2020)

*Amazed

B*


----------



## Meringue (May 17, 2020)

Bewitched


C


----------



## Wren (May 18, 2020)

Conscientious 

D


----------



## Lashann (May 18, 2020)

*Decisive

E*


----------



## Sparky (May 18, 2020)

Edgy 

F


----------



## peramangkelder (May 18, 2020)

Fearful

G


----------



## Lashann (May 19, 2020)

*Gleeful

H*


----------



## Wren (May 19, 2020)

Harassed

I


----------



## peramangkelder (May 20, 2020)

Impatient

J


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2020)

Jesting

K


----------



## tinytn (May 20, 2020)

*Kidding 

L*


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)

*Laughing*

*M*


----------



## Lashann (May 21, 2020)

*Mischievous

N*


----------



## tinytn (May 21, 2020)

*Nervous 

O*


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 21, 2020)

Obnoxious 

P


----------



## Lashann (May 21, 2020)

*Petulant

Q*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 22, 2020)

Quiescent

R


----------



## Lashann (May 22, 2020)

*Rowdy

S*


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2020)

Serendipitous  

T


----------



## RubyK (May 22, 2020)

Timid

U


----------



## Wren (May 23, 2020)

Unkind

V


----------



## Mary1949 (May 23, 2020)

Vexed

W


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

Wise

Y


----------



## Lashann (May 23, 2020)

*Young at heart

Z/A*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 24, 2020)

Analytical

B


----------



## Lashann (May 24, 2020)

*Bubbly

C*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2020)

*Chummy

D*


----------



## RubyK (May 24, 2020)

Delighted

E


----------



## peramangkelder (May 27, 2020)

Enlightened

F


----------



## Mary1949 (May 27, 2020)

Frightened

G


----------



## Sparky (May 28, 2020)

Grinning 

H


----------



## Pink Biz (May 28, 2020)

*Heartfelt

I*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 28, 2020)

Impatient....who me?  

J


----------



## Lashann (May 28, 2020)

*Jaded

K*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 31, 2020)

Keen

L


----------



## Sparky (May 31, 2020)

Lucid 

M


----------



## peramangkelder (May 31, 2020)

Mellow

N


----------



## Lashann (May 31, 2020)

*Nice

O*


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2020)

Overstated

P


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 1, 2020)

Practical

Q


----------



## Lashann (Jun 1, 2020)

*Quizzical

R*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 1, 2020)

Reticent

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 1, 2020)

Stoicism

T


----------



## Lashann (Jun 2, 2020)

*Tepid

U*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 2, 2020)

Upset

V


----------



## Sparky (Jun 2, 2020)

Volatile 

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 3, 2020)

Weepy

XYZ


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 3, 2020)

Woeful

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Jun 3, 2020)

Yuppyish 

Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Jun 3, 2020)

*Zippy 

A*


----------



## chic (Jun 3, 2020)

ascerbic

B


----------



## Lashann (Jun 3, 2020)

*Boisterous

C*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 3, 2020)

Careful

D


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 4, 2020)

Down

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 4, 2020)

Ebulient

F


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 4, 2020)

Funny

G


----------



## Lashann (Jun 4, 2020)

*Gregarious

H*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 4, 2020)

Happy

I


----------



## Sparky (Jun 5, 2020)

Incognito 

J


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 5, 2020)

Jolly

K


----------



## Ceege (Jun 5, 2020)

Kindly


----------



## Lashann (Jun 5, 2020)

*Laughing

M*


----------



## chic (Jun 6, 2020)

maudlin

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 6, 2020)

Neurotic

O


----------



## RubyK (Jun 6, 2020)

Old

P


----------



## Sparky (Jun 6, 2020)

Puddled 

Q/R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2020)

*Quizzical

R*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 7, 2020)

Romantic

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 7, 2020)

Sad

T


----------



## Wren (Jun 7, 2020)

Tense

U


----------



## Lashann (Jun 7, 2020)

*Uncaring

V*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 7, 2020)

*Vulnerable 

W*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 8, 2020)

Weary

XYZ


----------



## Lashann (Jun 8, 2020)

*Yawning

Z/A*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 9, 2020)

Zealous

A


----------



## Lashann (Jun 9, 2020)

*Aloof

B*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 10, 2020)

Boisterous

C


----------



## Wren (Jun 10, 2020)

Calamitous

D


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 10, 2020)

Doubtful

E


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2020)

Enigmatic

F


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 11, 2020)

Forgetful (??)

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 11, 2020)

Grateful

H


----------



## Wren (Jun 11, 2020)

Haughty

I


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2020)

Insistent

J


----------



## Sparky (Jun 11, 2020)

Jolly 

K


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 11, 2020)

Kaput

L


----------



## Lashann (Jun 12, 2020)

*Lazy

M*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 12, 2020)

Mellow

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 12, 2020)

Naughty

O


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

Overboard

P


----------



## Meringue (Jun 12, 2020)

Perturbed


Q


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

Quick-witted

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 13, 2020)

Resentful

S


----------



## Meringue (Jun 13, 2020)

Sullen


T


----------



## Lashann (Jun 13, 2020)

*Tired

U*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 13, 2020)

*Unnerved

V*


----------



## RubyK (Jun 13, 2020)

Vain

W


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2020)

weary

X/ Y


----------



## Wren (Jun 14, 2020)

Yawning 

ZA


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 14, 2020)

*Zealous

A*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2020)

antagonistic 

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 15, 2020)

Bombastic

C


----------



## Lashann (Jun 15, 2020)

*Cautious

D*


----------



## Wren (Jun 15, 2020)

Daring

E


----------



## tinytn (Jun 15, 2020)

*Energetic 

f*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 15, 2020)

Fearful

G


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2020)

Gloating

H


----------



## Lashann (Jun 15, 2020)

*Honest

I*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 16, 2020)

Irate

J


----------



## Sparky (Jun 16, 2020)

Jumpy

K


----------



## RubyK (Jun 16, 2020)

Kind

L


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2020)

lamenting

M


----------



## Lashann (Jun 16, 2020)

*Methodical

N*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)

Narcosis

O


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 17, 2020)

Occupied

P


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2020)

Perplexed

Q


----------



## Lashann (Jun 17, 2020)

*Quiet

R*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

Rampant

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 18, 2020)

Solemn

T


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

Tired

U


----------



## RubyK (Jun 18, 2020)

Underwhelmed

V


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2020)

Vocal

W


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 19, 2020)

Worried

X/Y/Z


----------



## Lashann (Jun 19, 2020)

*Zonked

A*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 20, 2020)

Angry

B


----------



## Sparky (Jun 20, 2020)

Busy

C


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 20, 2020)

*Cheerful

D*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 20, 2020)

Dazed

E


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2020)

Enamored 

F


----------



## Meringue (Jun 21, 2020)

Fretful


G


----------



## Sparky (Jun 21, 2020)

Ghostly 

H


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 21, 2020)

Haughty

I


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2020)

Inspired

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 22, 2020)

Jubilant

K


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 22, 2020)

Kinky

L


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 22, 2020)

Loopy

M


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2020)

Miserly

N


----------



## RubyK (Jun 22, 2020)

Nurturing

O


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 23, 2020)

OMG


P


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 23, 2020)

Perplexed

Q


----------



## Sparky (Jun 24, 2020)

Rash

S


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

Shaken

T


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 24, 2020)

Tense

U


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

Unruffled

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 25, 2020)

Vexed

W


----------



## Sparky (Jun 25, 2020)

Winsome 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 25, 2020)

Angry

B


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2020)

Blue

C


----------



## tinytn (Jun 25, 2020)

*Comical

D*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 26, 2020)

Downcast

E


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 26, 2020)

*Eager

F*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 26, 2020)

Fearful

G


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

Giddy

H


----------



## tinytn (Jun 26, 2020)

*Happy 

I*


----------



## Meringue (Jun 27, 2020)

Insolent


J


----------



## Sparky (Jun 27, 2020)

Jiggly 

K


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 29, 2020)

Keen

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 29, 2020)

Lethargic

M


----------



## Wren (Jun 29, 2020)

Maternal 

N


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 29, 2020)

Nausea

O


----------



## tinytn (Jun 29, 2020)

*upchuck 

v*


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 29, 2020)

*Violent

W*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2020)

wavering

X/ Y


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 30, 2020)

Yearning

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2020)

Aloof 

B


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 30, 2020)

*Bitter

C*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 1, 2020)

Cautious

D


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2020)

Distant 

E


----------



## Wren (Jul 1, 2020)

Envious

F


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2020)

*Fussy

g*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2020)

grateful

h


----------



## Lashann (Jul 1, 2020)

*Hesitant

I*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2020)

Irrelevant

J


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 2, 2020)

*Jovial

K*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 2, 2020)

*Kind

L*


----------



## Lashann (Jul 2, 2020)

*Lively

M*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)

Mystified  

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 3, 2020)

Nonplussed

O


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2020)

Overwhelmed 

P


----------



## Lashann (Jul 3, 2020)

*Pensive

Q*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)

Quivering

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 4, 2020)

Raging

S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2020)

Schmaltzy

T


----------



## Wren (Jul 4, 2020)

Tetchy

U


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2020)

*Unhappy

V*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2020)

*Violent*

*W*


----------



## Wren (Jul 5, 2020)

Wary

X/Y/Z


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2020)

Yawning

Z/ A


----------



## tinytn (Jul 5, 2020)

*Zippy !

A*


----------



## Lashann (Jul 5, 2020)

*Acrimonious

B*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2020)

Blabber mouth

C


----------



## Lashann (Jul 6, 2020)

*Cautious

D*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2020)

Deluded 

E


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 6, 2020)

Emotional

F


----------



## Lashann (Jul 6, 2020)

*Ferocious

G*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2020)

Glad

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 8, 2020)

Hurt

I


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2020)

Inane 

J


----------



## RubyK (Jul 8, 2020)

Jocose

K


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2020)

kindred

L


----------



## tinytn (Jul 8, 2020)

*Lazy 

M*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 9, 2020)

Manic

N


----------



## Lashann (Jul 9, 2020)

*Nervous

O*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 9, 2020)

Obnoxious

P


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2020)

Peculiar 

Q/R


----------



## Lashann (Jul 10, 2020)

*Reflective

S*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 11, 2020)

Sleepy

T


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2020)

Tatty 

U


----------



## tinytn (Jul 11, 2020)

*Unappreciated

V*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2020)

*Violent

W*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 11, 2020)

Wistful 


X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2020)

Yappy

Z/A


----------



## Lashann (Jul 12, 2020)

*Anticipating

B*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 12, 2020)

*Bored 

C*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 12, 2020)

*Critical


D*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2020)

Dreary 

E


----------



## Lashann (Jul 13, 2020)

*Energetic

F*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2020)

*Frisky

G*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 14, 2020)

Groggy

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 14, 2020)

Happy

I


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2020)

Icy

J


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 14, 2020)

Jumpy

K


----------



## Lashann (Jul 14, 2020)

*Keen

L*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2020)

Leaden 

M


----------



## tinytn (Jul 14, 2020)

*Mean

N*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 14, 2020)

Nauseated  

O


----------



## Lashann (Jul 15, 2020)

*Optimistic

P*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 15, 2020)

Panic 

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 15, 2020)

Queasy

R


----------



## Lashann (Jul 15, 2020)

*Rambling

S*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 15, 2020)

*Saddened 

t*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 15, 2020)

Troubled

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 16, 2020)

Unmoved

V


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2020)

Vengeful 

W


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2020)

Wonderful

X/Y/Z


----------



## tinytn (Jul 16, 2020)

*Yawning

Z*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2020)

Zippy

A


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 17, 2020)

Angry

B


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2020)

*Betrayed

C*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 17, 2020)

Calculating


D


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 18, 2020)

Dazzled 

E


----------



## Wren (Jul 19, 2020)

Enamoured

F


----------



## Lashann (Jul 19, 2020)

*Fussy

G*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 19, 2020)

Gloomy

H


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2020)

Hasty

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 20, 2020)

Insolent

J


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 20, 2020)

Joking

K


----------



## Wren (Jul 21, 2020)

Kindred


----------



## Lashann (Jul 21, 2020)

*Lazy

M*


----------



## RubyK (Jul 21, 2020)

Merry

N


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 21, 2020)

*Nasty

O*


----------



## Lashann (Jul 23, 2020)

*Overjoyed

P*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 23, 2020)

Petulant

Q


----------



## Lashann (Jul 24, 2020)

*Quiet

R*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 24, 2020)

Rowdy

S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2020)

Spoilt 

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 24, 2020)

Taciturn

U


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2020)

Unsure

V


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 24, 2020)

*Vague

W*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 24, 2020)

Worried

X/Y/Z


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 28, 2020)

Astute

B


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 28, 2020)

Ba humbug

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 28, 2020)

Cautious

D


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2020)

Delirious 

E


----------



## Meringue (Jul 30, 2020)

Evasive


F


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 31, 2020)

Fractious

G


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 31, 2020)

Grumpy

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 31, 2020)

Heartfelt

I


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2020)

Insipid 

J


----------



## Lashann (Aug 2, 2020)

*Jaded

H*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2020)

Hapless 

I


----------



## tinytn (Aug 2, 2020)

Idiotic 

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 3, 2020)

Jealous

K


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2020)

Kleptomanic 

L


----------



## Lashann (Aug 3, 2020)

*Leisurely

M*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 4, 2020)

Maudlin

N


----------



## Sparky (Aug 4, 2020)

Nonsensical 

O


----------



## RubyK (Aug 4, 2020)

Odd

N


----------



## tinytn (Aug 4, 2020)

*Nasty 

O*


----------



## Lashann (Aug 4, 2020)

*Obstinate

P*


----------



## Wren (Aug 4, 2020)

Peeved

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 5, 2020)

Quizzical

R


----------



## Sparky (Aug 5, 2020)

Radical 

S


----------



## Meringue (Aug 5, 2020)

Simpering


T


----------



## Kaila (Aug 5, 2020)

theatrical

U


----------



## RubyK (Aug 5, 2020)

Unafraid

V


----------



## Meringue (Aug 5, 2020)

Vague


W


----------



## Lashann (Aug 5, 2020)

*Whining

X or Y*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 6, 2020)

Yelling

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2020)

Zippy

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 9, 2020)

Appalled

B


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2020)

Bothered 

C


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 9, 2020)

*Cautious

D*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 9, 2020)

*Dreaded 

E*


----------



## Lashann (Aug 9, 2020)

*Energized

F*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 9, 2020)

Frenetic

G


----------



## joybelle (Aug 9, 2020)

Giddy

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 11, 2020)

Happy

I


----------



## Meringue (Aug 11, 2020)

Inconsolable

J


----------



## Sparky (Aug 11, 2020)

Jumpy

K/L


----------



## Lashann (Aug 11, 2020)

*Lazy

M*


----------



## Meringue (Aug 11, 2020)

Mystical


N


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 12, 2020)

Nonplussed

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 14, 2020)

Overjoyed

P


----------



## Wren (Aug 14, 2020)

Persuasive 

Q


----------



## Lashann (Aug 14, 2020)

*Queasy

R*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2020)

Ratty 

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 14, 2020)

Surly

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 15, 2020)

Timid

U


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2020)

Underwhelmed 

V


----------



## Wren (Aug 16, 2020)

Vindictive

W


----------



## Meringue (Aug 16, 2020)

Woeful


X/Y


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 17, 2020)

Yawning

Z


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2020)

Zonked 

A


----------



## tinytn (Aug 17, 2020)

*Aches 

B*


----------



## Lashann (Aug 17, 2020)

*Beaming

C*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 18, 2020)

Courteous

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 18, 2020)

Dismayed

E


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2020)

Edgy 

F


----------



## Meringue (Aug 18, 2020)

Forlorn   


G


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 18, 2020)

Grumpy

H


----------



## Lashann (Aug 18, 2020)

*Hilarious

I*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 19, 2020)

Irate

J


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2020)

Jangly 

K


----------



## Wren (Aug 19, 2020)

Knowingly

L


----------



## tinytn (Aug 19, 2020)

*Lowly

M*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 20, 2020)

Mad

N


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 20, 2020)

Nervous

O


----------



## Lashann (Aug 20, 2020)

*Obtuse

P*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 21, 2020)

Petulant

Q


----------



## Wren (Aug 21, 2020)

Quaint

R


----------



## Meringue (Aug 22, 2020)

Reticent


S


----------



## RubyK (Aug 22, 2020)

Surprised

T


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 23, 2020)

Traumatised

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 23, 2020)

Upset

V


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2020)

*Violent

W*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 23, 2020)

*Wicked 

X/Y*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 24, 2020)

Yowling

Z


----------



## RubyK (Aug 24, 2020)

Zestful

A


----------



## Lashann (Aug 24, 2020)

*Astute

B*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 25, 2020)

Bubbly

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 26, 2020)

Cheerful

D


----------



## Wren (Aug 26, 2020)

Delighted

E


----------



## Meringue (Aug 26, 2020)

Energetic


F


----------



## Lashann (Aug 26, 2020)

*Funny

G*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 27, 2020)

Gobsmacked

H


----------



## Meringue (Aug 27, 2020)

Hesitant


I


----------



## Wren (Aug 27, 2020)

Insistant

J


----------



## Lashann (Aug 27, 2020)

*Jealous

K*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 28, 2020)

Kinky

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 28, 2020)

Lethargic

M


----------



## Lashann (Aug 28, 2020)

*Motivated

N*


----------



## Meringue (Aug 28, 2020)

Nostalgic


O


----------



## tinytn (Aug 28, 2020)

*Over tired

P*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 29, 2020)

Peeved

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2020)

*Questioning

R*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 29, 2020)

Restless

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 30, 2020)

Silent

T


----------



## Meringue (Aug 30, 2020)

Tormented


U


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2020)

Uppity 

V


----------



## tinytn (Aug 30, 2020)

*Valiant 

W*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2020)

Wishy-washy 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 1, 2020)

Accustomed

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 1, 2020)

Brazen

C


----------



## Sparky (Sep 1, 2020)

Clumsy 

D


----------



## Meringue (Sep 2, 2020)

Determined


E


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 2, 2020)

Envious

F


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Sep 2, 2020)

Foolish

G


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2020)

Gritty 

H


----------



## RubyK (Sep 2, 2020)

Horrified

I


----------



## Meringue (Sep 3, 2020)

Incandescent  


J


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2020)

Jaded 

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 4, 2020)

Keen

L


----------



## Sparky (Sep 4, 2020)

Loopy

M


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 5, 2020)

Mad

N


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2020)

Nostalgic

O


----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2020)

Obstinate 

P


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 5, 2020)

Pondering

Q


----------



## RubyK (Sep 5, 2020)

Quixotic

R


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 9, 2020)

Reticent

S


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2020)

Smarmy 

T


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 10, 2020)

Truthful

U


----------



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2020)

Unruffled  

V


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Sep 11, 2020)

*Vulnerable

W*


----------



## Lashann (Sep 12, 2020)

*Wistful

X or Y*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 13, 2020)

Yelling

Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 13, 2020)

Zealous

A


----------



## Sparky (Sep 13, 2020)

Alarmed 

B


----------



## Lashann (Sep 13, 2020)

*Bashful

C*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

Churlish

D


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 13, 2020)

Depressed

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 14, 2020)

Excited

F


----------



## Sparky (Sep 14, 2020)

Finicky 

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 15, 2020)

Gleeful

H


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2020)

Hyper 

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 17, 2020)

Irate

J


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2020)

Jumpy 

K


----------



## tinytn (Sep 18, 2020)

*Kinky

L*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 18, 2020)

Laughable

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 19, 2020)

Merry

N


----------



## Meringue (Sep 19, 2020)

Nonplussed


O


----------



## tinytn (Sep 19, 2020)

*Openminded 

P*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 20, 2020)

Pooped

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 21, 2020)

Queasy

R


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2020)

Rattled 

S


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2020)

Sad

T


----------



## Meringue (Sep 21, 2020)

Tense


U


----------



## tinytn (Sep 21, 2020)

*Uptight 

V*


----------



## Meringue (Sep 21, 2020)

Vain


W


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 21, 2020)

Weary

X


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2020)

Aimless 

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 24, 2020)

Bereft

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 25, 2020)

Contrite

D


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2020)

Dull

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 26, 2020)

Energetic

F


----------



## Meringue (Sep 26, 2020)

Furious   

G


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2020)

Gullible 

H


----------



## RubyK (Sep 26, 2020)

Humorous


----------



## tinytn (Sep 26, 2020)

*Ignorant

J*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2020)

Jammy

K


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 27, 2020)

Kindhearted

L


----------



## Meringue (Sep 27, 2020)

Loving


M


----------



## Wren (Sep 28, 2020)

Misguided

N


----------



## tinytn (Sep 28, 2020)

*Neurotic 

O*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 28, 2020)

Ostracised 

P


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 29, 2020)

Precious

Q


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2020)

Quietish 

R


----------



## tinytn (Oct 1, 2020)

*Remembering 

S*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 2, 2020)

Shy

T


----------



## Wren (Oct 2, 2020)

Timid 

U


----------



## Meringue (Oct 3, 2020)

Unstoppable


V


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2020)

Vibrant

W


----------



## RubyK (Oct 3, 2020)

Woeful

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2020)

Zany 

A


----------



## tinytn (Oct 4, 2020)

*Astounded

B*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 5, 2020)

Blindsided

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 6, 2020)

Cautious

D


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2020)

Devious 

E


----------



## tinytn (Oct 7, 2020)

*Eccentric 

F*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 7, 2020)

Furtive

G


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 7, 2020)

*Greedy

H*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2020)

Hiccupy 

I


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 9, 2020)

Inquisitive

J


----------



## RubyK (Oct 9, 2020)

Jittery

K


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2020)

Knotty 

L


----------



## tinytn (Oct 10, 2020)

*Lazy

M*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 10, 2020)

Moody

N


----------



## joybelle (Oct 10, 2020)

Nasty


----------



## RubyK (Oct 10, 2020)

Outlandish

P


----------



## tinytn (Oct 10, 2020)

*Pathetic 

Q*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2020)

Quizzical

R


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2020)

Repetitive 

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 11, 2020)

Surprised

T


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 11, 2020)

*Tired

U*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 11, 2020)

*Understanding

V*


----------



## Meringue (Oct 12, 2020)

Vague


W


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 12, 2020)

Weary

XYZ


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2020)

Zonked 

A


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2020)

animated

B


----------



## Meringue (Oct 12, 2020)

Blissful 


C


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 12, 2020)

Caring

D


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 14, 2020)

Doubting

E


----------



## RubyK (Oct 14, 2020)

Earnest

F


----------



## Meringue (Oct 15, 2020)

Fraught


G


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2020)

Gassy 

H


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 15, 2020)

Happy

I/J


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2020)

inquisitive

J/ k


----------



## Sparky (Oct 16, 2020)

Kerfuffled

L


----------



## Meringue (Oct 17, 2020)

Lacklustre


M


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2020)

*Melancholy

N*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 17, 2020)

Naughty

O


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2020)

Overwrought

P


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 18, 2020)

Pampered 

Q


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 18, 2020)

Querying

R


----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2020)

Reclusive 

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 19, 2020)

Stoic

T


----------



## Sparky (Oct 19, 2020)

Talkative

U


----------



## Meringue (Oct 19, 2020)

Uppity   


V


----------



## tinytn (Oct 19, 2020)

*Vivacious 

W*


----------



## Meringue (Oct 19, 2020)

Wistful


X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2020)

Annoying 

B


----------



## Meringue (Oct 21, 2020)

Brash


C


----------



## tinytn (Oct 21, 2020)

*Coy

D*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 21, 2020)

Depressed

E


----------



## Meringue (Oct 21, 2020)

Embarrassed 


F


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 22, 2020)

Frown

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 22, 2020)

Gracious

H


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2020)

Huffy 

I


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2020)

Insistent 

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 23, 2020)

Jocund

K


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2020)

Knavish 

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 24, 2020)

Lazy

M


----------



## tinytn (Oct 24, 2020)

*Mad 

N*


----------



## RubyK (Oct 24, 2020)

Neglectful

O


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2020)

obstinate

P


----------



## Sparky (Oct 25, 2020)

Piggish 

Q/R


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 29, 2020)

Romantic

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 30, 2020)

Sorrowful

T


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 6, 2020)

Tears

U


----------



## Meringue (Nov 7, 2020)

Troubled


U


----------



## Sparky (Nov 7, 2020)

Unnoticed 

V


----------



## Meringue (Nov 7, 2020)

Valiant   



W


----------



## tinytn (Nov 7, 2020)

*Wise

x/Y*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2020)

Yappy

Z/A


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 8, 2020)

Apathetic

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 9, 2020)

Broody

C


----------



## Meringue (Nov 9, 2020)

Contrite


D


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 10, 2020)

Depressed 

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 10, 2020)

Envious

F


----------



## tinytn (Nov 10, 2020)

*Furious

G*


----------



## Meringue (Nov 10, 2020)

Gullible  


H


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2020)

Hoggy 

I


----------



## Meringue (Nov 11, 2020)

Insincere


J


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 11, 2020)

Jealous

K


----------



## tinytn (Nov 11, 2020)

*Kind

L*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 12, 2020)

Lazy

M


----------



## Meringue (Nov 12, 2020)

Listless

M


----------



## Sparky (Nov 12, 2020)

Mundane 

N


----------



## tinytn (Nov 12, 2020)

*Naughty


O*


----------



## Meringue (Nov 12, 2020)

Outwitted


P


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2020)

Peeved 

Q/R


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 15, 2020)

Queasy

R


----------



## Meringue (Nov 16, 2020)

Reticent



S


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 17, 2020)

Sarcastic 

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 17, 2020)

Tired

U


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 17, 2020)

Unraveled 

V


----------



## tinytn (Nov 17, 2020)

*Vengeful

W*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 17, 2020)

Weak

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2020)

XO : defined as hugs and kisses

Y


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 18, 2020)

Yawn

Z


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2020)

Zonked

A


----------



## tinytn (Nov 21, 2020)

*Awkwardness

B*


----------



## Meringue (Nov 22, 2020)

Bashful


C


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 22, 2020)

Cheerful

D


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2020)

Dreary

E


----------



## Meringue (Nov 22, 2020)

Enthusiastic 

F


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2020)

Funny

G


----------



## tinytn (Nov 22, 2020)

*Guilty 

H*


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2020)

Hungry

I


----------



## Meringue (Nov 23, 2020)

Idle

J


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2020)

Jammy 

K


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2020)

Killing it

L


----------



## Meringue (Nov 23, 2020)

Lively


M


----------



## tinytn (Nov 23, 2020)

*Moody 

N*


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2020)

Nervous

O


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 24, 2020)

Open minded

P


----------



## tinytn (Nov 24, 2020)

*Patience

Q*


----------



## Meringue (Nov 24, 2020)

Quivering


R


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 24, 2020)

Rowdy 

S


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2020)

Sleepy

T


----------



## tinytn (Nov 24, 2020)

*Tired 

U*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2020)

Underwhelmed

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 24, 2020)

*Vibrant

W*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 25, 2020)

Wacky

X/Y/Z


----------



## Meringue (Nov 25, 2020)

Weary
X/Y/Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2020)

*X/Y

Yawning

Z*


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2020)

Zonked

A


----------



## RubyK (Nov 25, 2020)

accomplished

B


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2020)

Bored

C


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2020)

Caustic 

D


----------



## Meringue (Nov 26, 2020)

Determined

E


----------



## Wren (Nov 26, 2020)

Exhausted

F


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2020)

Funny

G


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 27, 2020)

Greetings

H


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2020)

Happy

I


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2020)

Irritable 

J


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2020)

Joyful

K


----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2020)

*Kind Hearted 

L*


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2020)

Loving

M


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 28, 2020)

*Mystified

N*


----------



## Meringue (Nov 29, 2020)

Nonplussed 



O


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 29, 2020)

Overjoyed

P


----------



## Meringue (Nov 29, 2020)

Petulant



Q


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2020)

Quizzical 

R


----------



## tinytn (Nov 29, 2020)

*Restless

S*


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2020)

Sad

T


----------



## tinytn (Nov 29, 2020)

*Thinking

U*


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2020)

Unbelieving

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 30, 2020)

Vicious

W


----------



## Meringue (Nov 30, 2020)

Wise


X/Y


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2020)

XO (kisses and hugs)

Y


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 1, 2020)

Youthful

Z


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2020)

Zany

A


----------



## Meringue (Dec 2, 2020)

Alert



B


----------



## tinytn (Dec 2, 2020)

*Bashful 

C*


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2020)

Cranky

D


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2020)

Despotic 

E


----------



## tinytn (Dec 3, 2020)

*Energetic

F*


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2020)

Fantastic

G


----------



## tinytn (Dec 3, 2020)

*Gracious 

H*


----------



## Wren (Dec 3, 2020)

Horrified

I


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 3, 2020)

Irritability

J


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2020)

Jumpy

K


----------



## tinytn (Dec 4, 2020)

*Kinky 

L*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2020)

Laughing

M


----------



## tinytn (Dec 4, 2020)

*Mocking

N*


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2020)

Naughty

O


----------



## Wren (Dec 5, 2020)

Opinionated

P


----------



## Meringue (Dec 5, 2020)

Petulant


Q


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2020)

Quibbly 

R


----------



## Meringue (Dec 5, 2020)

Reticent   


S


----------



## tinytn (Dec 5, 2020)

*Sorrowful 

T*


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2020)

Tense

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 7, 2020)

Unsettled

V


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2020)

Vigilant 

W


----------



## tinytn (Dec 7, 2020)

Wild

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2020)

Xenial

Y


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 8, 2020)

Yearning

Z


----------



## RubyK (Dec 8, 2020)

Zippy

A


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2020)

Amused

B


----------



## tinytn (Dec 8, 2020)

*Bored 
C*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 9, 2020)

Crazy

D


----------



## Wren (Dec 9, 2020)

Dumbfounded

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 9, 2020)

Excited

F


----------



## tinytn (Dec 9, 2020)

*Flabbergasted 

G*


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2020)

Guilt

H


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2020)

Happy

I


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2020)

Indignant

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2020)

*Jocular

K*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 10, 2020)

Kooky

L


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2020)

Loving

M


----------



## tinytn (Dec 10, 2020)

*Mad 

N*


----------



## Meringue (Dec 11, 2020)

Needy



O


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2020)

Overwhelmed 

P


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2020)

Pouty

Q


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 13, 2020)

Quaky 

R


----------



## Wren (Dec 13, 2020)

Repulsed

S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 13, 2020)

*Spite

T*


----------



## Meringue (Dec 13, 2020)

Tense


U


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2020)

Understanding

V


----------



## tinytn (Dec 13, 2020)

*Vindictive 

W*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2020)

Weasley

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Dec 14, 2020)

*X   

Yawning

Z*


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2020)

ZZzzzZZZ (Sleeping)

A


----------



## tinytn (Dec 14, 2020)

*Admire*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2020)

*Bashful

C*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 14, 2020)

*Coy

D*


----------



## Meringue (Dec 15, 2020)

Determined


E


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 15, 2020)

Euphoric

F


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 15, 2020)

Flabbergast

G


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2020)

Giggly

H


----------



## Meringue (Dec 15, 2020)

Hopefull



I


----------



## tinytn (Dec 15, 2020)

*Irritable

J*


----------



## Meringue (Dec 16, 2020)

Juvenile  


K


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 16, 2020)

Kaylied

L


----------



## Wren (Dec 16, 2020)

Lackadaisical

M


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 16, 2020)

Melancholy

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2020)

Numb

O


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2020)

Overwhelmed

P


----------



## Meringue (Dec 17, 2020)

Passive



Q


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2020)

Quirky

R


----------



## Meringue (Dec 18, 2020)

Restless




S


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 18, 2020)

Solemn

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2020)

Tense

U


----------



## tinytn (Dec 18, 2020)

*Unhappy 

V*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 18, 2020)

*vengeful

W*


----------



## Meringue (Dec 18, 2020)

Worried



X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2020)

Afraid 

B


----------



## Meringue (Dec 19, 2020)

Bedazzled  


C


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2020)

*Cantankerous 

D*


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2020)

Depressed

E


----------



## Meringue (Dec 19, 2020)

Excited


F


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2020)

*Fear

G*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 19, 2020)

*Goofy

H*


----------



## Meringue (Dec 20, 2020)

Hesitant



I


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 20, 2020)

Idle

J


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2020)

Jittery

K


----------



## Meringue (Dec 21, 2020)

Kittenish  


L


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2020)

Lucky

M


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2020)

Moody

N


----------



## Meringue (Dec 21, 2020)

Needy


O


----------



## Wren (Dec 22, 2020)

Overbearing

P


----------



## Meringue (Dec 22, 2020)

Pensive



Q


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2020)

Quiet

R


----------



## Meringue (Dec 22, 2020)

Relaxed


S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 22, 2020)

Sleepy

T


----------



## RubyK (Dec 22, 2020)

Tiresome

U


----------



## Meringue (Dec 23, 2020)

Unsettled  



V


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2020)

*Volatile

W*


----------



## Meringue (Dec 23, 2020)

Weary



X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Dec 23, 2020)

Adorable 

B


----------



## Wren (Dec 23, 2020)

Belligerent 

C


----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2020)

*Cocky

D*


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2020)

Depressed

E


----------



## Meringue (Dec 23, 2020)

Elated


F


----------



## Repondering (Dec 23, 2020)

Fitznucked 

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 24, 2020)

Grateful

H


----------



## Sparky (Dec 24, 2020)

Hurried 

I


----------



## Wren (Dec 24, 2020)

Irked

J


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2020)

*Joking

K*


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2020)

Keen

L


----------



## RubyK (Dec 24, 2020)

Laughing

M


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2020)

Mysterious 

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2020)

Numb

O


----------



## Meringue (Dec 26, 2020)

Outrageous  


P


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 26, 2020)

Perplexed

Q


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2020)

Quirky

R


----------



## Sparky (Dec 28, 2020)

Radical 

S


----------



## Meringue (Dec 28, 2020)

Sultry


T


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 28, 2020)

Timid

U


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2020)

Understanding

V


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 28, 2020)

Vague

W


----------



## RubyK (Dec 28, 2020)

Worried

X/Y


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 29, 2020)

Yearning

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2020)

Zealous 

A


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 30, 2020)

Anger

B


----------



## Meringue (Dec 30, 2020)

Amiable   


B


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 30, 2020)

Baleful

C


----------



## Meringue (Dec 30, 2020)

Contrite



D


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2020)

Down

E


----------



## Meringue (Dec 31, 2020)

Eager 


F


----------



## Sparky (Dec 31, 2020)

Fidgety 

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2020)

*Giggly

H*


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2020)

Hostile

I


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 31, 2020)

Insensitive

J


----------



## Meringue (Jan 1, 2021)

Jumpy


K


----------



## Sparky (Jan 1, 2021)

Konfused 

L


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2021)

Laughing

M


----------



## Meringue (Jan 1, 2021)

Morose 

n


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 2, 2021)

naughty

O


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2021)

Overwhelmed

P


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 3, 2021)

Panic

Q


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2021)

Quizzical

R


----------



## Meringue (Jan 4, 2021)

Restless 


S


----------



## Sparky (Jan 4, 2021)

Subdued

T


----------



## Meringue (Jan 4, 2021)

Troubled

U


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2021)

Understanding

V


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2021)

Volitional 

W


----------



## Meringue (Jan 5, 2021)

Vulnerable   

w


----------



## tinytn (Jan 5, 2021)

*Wondering 

X/Y*


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2021)

XXX (Kisses)

Y


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 7, 2021)

Youthful

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 7, 2021)

*Zealous

A*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 7, 2021)

*Artistic*


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2021)

Broody

C


----------



## Meringue (Jan 8, 2021)

Carefree  



D


----------



## Tish (Jan 8, 2021)

Down

E


----------



## Meringue (Jan 9, 2021)

Energised  




F


----------



## Sparky (Jan 9, 2021)

Fastidious

G


----------



## Meringue (Jan 9, 2021)

Guiltridden   


H


----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2021)

Happy

I


----------



## Meringue (Jan 10, 2021)

Idle


J


----------



## Sparky (Jan 10, 2021)

Jovial 

K


----------



## tinytn (Jan 10, 2021)

*Kind

L*


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2021)

Loving

M


----------



## Sparky (Jan 16, 2021)

Murky 

N


----------



## tinytn (Jan 16, 2021)

*Nervous

O*


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2021)

Obsessed

P


----------



## Meringue (Jan 17, 2021)

Petrified 



Q


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2021)

Quivery

R


----------



## Meringue (Jan 18, 2021)

Reticent



S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 18, 2021)

Sullen

T


----------



## Meringue (Jan 18, 2021)

Tormented



U


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2021)

Unwelcome

V


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2021)

Vigorous

W


----------



## tinytn (Jan 19, 2021)

*Wondering
X/Y*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 19, 2021)

Yawny 

Z/A


----------



## Meringue (Jan 19, 2021)

Alert


B


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2021)

Brave

C


----------



## tinytn (Jan 19, 2021)

Candid

D


----------



## Meringue (Jan 19, 2021)

Desperate  

E


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 19, 2021)

Exasperated

F


----------



## Meringue (Jan 20, 2021)

Frustrated  


G


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 20, 2021)

Grateful

H


----------



## Sparky (Jan 20, 2021)

Huffy

I


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2021)

Infatuated

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 21, 2021)

Joyous

K


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2021)

Kinky

L


----------



## Meringue (Jan 22, 2021)

Lucid




M


----------



## Sparky (Jan 22, 2021)

Mystified

N


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2021)

Numb

O


----------



## tinytn (Jan 22, 2021)

*Overwrought 

P*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 23, 2021)

Petrified

Q


----------



## Sparky (Jan 23, 2021)

Quirky 

R


----------



## tinytn (Jan 23, 2021)

*Relaxed

S*


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2021)

Serene

T


----------



## tinytn (Jan 23, 2021)

*Tense

U*


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2021)

Upset

V


----------



## tinytn (Jan 24, 2021)

*Vulnerable 

W*


----------



## Meringue (Jan 25, 2021)

Weary 

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Jan 25, 2021)

Yucky

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2021)

Zany

A


----------



## Meringue (Jan 25, 2021)

Alert

B


----------



## tinytn (Jan 26, 2021)

*Bubbly 

c*


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2021)

Content

D


----------



## Meringue (Jan 27, 2021)

Dreary 


E


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2021)

Envious 

F


----------



## tinytn (Jan 27, 2021)

*Funny 

G*


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2021)

Giggly

H


----------



## Meringue (Jan 27, 2021)

Hesitant


I


----------



## RubyK (Jan 27, 2021)

Irresponsible

J


----------



## Meringue (Jan 28, 2021)

Jubilant 


K


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2021)

Krazy

L


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2021)

Lazy


----------



## Meringue (Jan 28, 2021)

Morbid

N


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2021)

nutty

o


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2021)

Opinionated.

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 30, 2021)

Pained

Q


----------



## tinytn (Jan 30, 2021)

*Questionable

R*


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2021)

Rage

S


----------



## Meringue (Jan 31, 2021)

Serene



T


----------



## Sparky (Jan 31, 2021)

Terse

U


----------



## Meringue (Jan 31, 2021)

Undervalued 



V


----------



## tinytn (Jan 31, 2021)

*Vigorous 

W*


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2021)

Waisted

X


----------



## Sparky (Feb 2, 2021)

Anxious 

B


----------



## Meringue (Feb 2, 2021)

Befuddled 




C


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2021)

Calm

D


----------



## Meringue (Feb 3, 2021)

Destructive




E


----------



## Sparky (Feb 3, 2021)

Evasive 

F


----------



## Meringue (Feb 3, 2021)

Fussy



G


----------



## tinytn (Feb 3, 2021)

*Grouchy  

H*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 3, 2021)

Helpless



I


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2021)

Irritated

J


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 3, 2021)

Jumpy

K


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 3, 2021)

Keen

L


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2021)

Loving

M


----------



## Meringue (Feb 5, 2021)

Merry

N


----------



## Sparky (Feb 5, 2021)

Nosy 

O


----------



## tinytn (Feb 5, 2021)

*Obsessed 

P*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 5, 2021)

Puzzled    



Q


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2021)

Quirky

R


----------



## Meringue (Feb 6, 2021)

Rattled 


S


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 6, 2021)

Shy

T


----------



## Meringue (Feb 6, 2021)

Troubled




U


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 6, 2021)

*Unhappy

V*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 6, 2021)

*Vain

W*


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2021)

Wonderful

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Feb 8, 2021)

Artful 

B


----------



## tinytn (Feb 8, 2021)

*Bashful 
C*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 8, 2021)

Cunning 



D


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2021)

Depressed

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 9, 2021)

Envious

F


----------



## Meringue (Feb 9, 2021)

Frustrated 



G


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2021)

Grateful

H


----------



## Meringue (Feb 10, 2021)

Hopeful 


I


----------



## Sparky (Feb 10, 2021)

Invisible 

J


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2021)

Jovial

K


----------



## Sparky (Feb 14, 2021)

Keen

L


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 14, 2021)

*Lazy

M*


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2021)

Mad

N


----------



## tinytn (Feb 14, 2021)

*Nervous 

O*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 15, 2021)

Optimistic



P


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2021)

Passive

Q


----------



## RubyK (Feb 15, 2021)

Quiet

R


----------



## Meringue (Feb 16, 2021)

Raging 



S


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2021)

Serine

T


----------



## Meringue (Feb 16, 2021)

Tormented 



U


----------



## tinytn (Feb 16, 2021)

*Useless

V*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 16, 2021)

Violent

W


----------



## Meringue (Feb 17, 2021)

Wobbly



X/Y


----------



## tinytn (Feb 17, 2021)

*Yawning

Z*


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2021)

Zonked

A


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 17, 2021)

Active

B


----------



## Meringue (Feb 18, 2021)

Bossy

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 18, 2021)

Crazy

D


----------



## tinytn (Feb 18, 2021)

*Dumb

E*


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2021)

Embarrassed

F


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 18, 2021)

*Fear

G*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 18, 2021)

*Grief 

H*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 19, 2021)

Humble


I


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 19, 2021)

Impulsive

J


----------



## Sparky (Feb 19, 2021)

Jovial 

K


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2021)

Kind

L


----------



## Meringue (Feb 19, 2021)

Livid



M


----------



## tinytn (Feb 19, 2021)

*Madness 

N*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 20, 2021)

Nasty




O


----------



## Sparky (Feb 20, 2021)

Oafish 

P


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2021)

Petty

Q


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2021)

Quaggy

R


----------



## tinytn (Feb 21, 2021)

*Relaxed

S*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 21, 2021)

*Sad

T*


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2021)

Tense

U


----------



## Meringue (Feb 21, 2021)

Undecided   



V


----------



## tinytn (Feb 21, 2021)

*Vague 

W*


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 21, 2021)

worried

X


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2021)

Xenial

Y/Z/A


----------



## Jondalar7 (Feb 22, 2021)

Yearning for some ZZZZs


----------



## tinytn (Feb 22, 2021)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ's

A


----------



## Meringue (Feb 23, 2021)

Amorous 



B


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2021)

Busy

C


----------



## Meringue (Feb 23, 2021)

Clumsy 


D


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2021)

Dizzy

E


----------



## Sparky (Feb 24, 2021)

Elated

F


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 24, 2021)

*Frustrated

G*


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2021)

Grumpy

H


----------



## Meringue (Feb 24, 2021)

Hostile  

I


----------



## Sparky (Feb 25, 2021)

Idle

J


----------



## tinytn (Feb 25, 2021)

*Justified 

K*


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2021)

Kind

L


----------



## Meringue (Feb 26, 2021)

Liberated   



M


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 26, 2021)

*Mad

N*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 26, 2021)

Needy 


O


----------



## tinytn (Feb 26, 2021)

*Oppressed 

P*


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2021)

Peeved

Q


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2021)

Quietish 

R


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)

Relaxed


----------



## Meringue (Feb 27, 2021)

Sociable  



T


----------



## tinytn (Feb 27, 2021)

*Tired

U*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 28, 2021)

Undervalued  


V


----------



## Sparky (Feb 28, 2021)

Vitriolic 

W


----------



## Meringue (Feb 28, 2021)

Wild   



X/Y/Z/A


----------



## tinytn (Feb 28, 2021)

*Wicked 

X/Y*


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2021)

Xenophobic

Y/Z/A


----------



## Meringue (Mar 1, 2021)

Awkward  



B


----------



## Sparky (Mar 1, 2021)

Bewildered

C


----------



## Meringue (Mar 1, 2021)

Calculated 




D


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2021)

Depressed

E


----------



## Sparky (Mar 2, 2021)

Eccentric 

F


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2021)

Fussy

G


----------



## Meringue (Mar 2, 2021)

Glorious 



H


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2021)

Harassed 

I


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2021)

Irate

J


----------



## Meringue (Mar 3, 2021)

Jaded 



K/L


----------



## Sparky (Mar 4, 2021)

Lucid

M


----------



## RubyK (Mar 4, 2021)

Mundane

N


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2021)

Niggly

O


----------



## Meringue (Mar 4, 2021)

Oversensitive 


P


----------



## tinytn (Mar 4, 2021)

*Picky 

Q*


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 4, 2021)

Quiet

R


----------



## Meringue (Mar 5, 2021)

Reserved   



S


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 5, 2021)

Solemn

T


----------



## Meringue (Mar 5, 2021)

Triumphant 


U


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

Understanding

V/W/X


----------



## Sparky (Mar 6, 2021)

Woeful

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2021)

Xenophobic

Y/Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2021)

Angelic

B


----------



## Meringue (Mar 7, 2021)

Bombastic 


C


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2021)

Cautious

D


----------



## Meringue (Mar 8, 2021)

Desperate 



E


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 8, 2021)

Elated

F


----------



## Meringue (Mar 8, 2021)

Festive


G


----------



## Sparky (Mar 8, 2021)

Grumbly 

H


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2021)

Happy

I


----------



## Meringue (Mar 8, 2021)

Insolent 



J


----------



## tinytn (Mar 8, 2021)

*Jolly

K*


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2021)

Kind


L


----------



## tinytn (Mar 9, 2021)

*Loving

M*


----------



## Meringue (Mar 10, 2021)

Morose 



N


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2021)

Nice

O


----------



## Meringue (Mar 10, 2021)

Opinionated 



P


----------



## Tish (Mar 11, 2021)

Pouty

Q


----------



## Sparky (Mar 12, 2021)

Quaking 

R


----------



## Tish (Mar 12, 2021)

Raging

S


----------



## Meringue (Mar 12, 2021)

Serene 

T


----------



## tinytn (Mar 12, 2021)

*Tense 

U*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 12, 2021)

Unhinged

V


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

Vindictive

W/X/Y


----------



## tinytn (Mar 13, 2021)

*Witty 

X *


----------



## SetWave (Mar 13, 2021)

X-Rated

A


----------



## Meringue (Mar 14, 2021)

Agitated 


B


----------



## Sparky (Mar 14, 2021)

Bubbly 

C


----------



## SetWave (Mar 14, 2021)

(spell it out -- K R A Z) 

Crazy

D


----------



## tinytn (Mar 14, 2021)

Devoted 

E


----------



## Meringue (Mar 14, 2021)

Enthusiastic 



F


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

Funny

G


----------



## Meringue (Mar 15, 2021)

Grateful 



H


----------



## tinytn (Mar 15, 2021)

*Happy

I*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 15, 2021)

Incite

J


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2021)

Jovial

K


----------



## Sparky (Mar 19, 2021)

Knuckleheaded

L


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2021)

Loving

M


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 19, 2021)

*Mad

N*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 19, 2021)

Nonplussed

O


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 20, 2021)

*Overjoyed

P*


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2021)

Passive

Q


----------



## Meringue (Mar 20, 2021)

Queasy   



R


----------



## Sparky (Mar 21, 2021)

Rampant 

S


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2021)

Sad


----------



## Sparky (Mar 22, 2021)

Touchy

U


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2021)

*Unhappy

V*


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2021)

Vicious

W/X


----------



## Sparky (Mar 23, 2021)

Winsome 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2021)

Xenophobic

Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Mar 24, 2021)

Zonked 

A


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 24, 2021)

*Amazed

B*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 24, 2021)

Bemused

C


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2021)

Comforting

D


----------



## Sparky (Mar 25, 2021)

Deluded

E


----------



## tinytn (Mar 25, 2021)

*Enticed 

F*


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2021)

Furious

G


----------



## SetWave (Mar 25, 2021)

Gagging

H


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2021)

Happy

I


----------



## Sparky (Mar 29, 2021)

Intense 

J


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 29, 2021)

*Jolly

K*


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2021)

Kind

J


----------



## RubyK (Mar 29, 2021)

L
Loathsome

M


----------



## Meringue (Mar 30, 2021)

Muddled



N


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2021)

Naughty


----------



## tinytn (Mar 30, 2021)

^^^Remember to drop your last letter Tish..


O

Oops!

P


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2021)

Pouty

Q


----------



## tinytn (Apr 1, 2021)

*Quirky *

*R*


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2021)

Relaxed

S


----------



## Sparky (Apr 2, 2021)

Snoozy 

T


----------



## tinytn (Apr 2, 2021)

*Thinking Mode*

*U*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 2, 2021)

*Understanding

V*


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2021)

Volatile

W


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2021)

Worried

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Apr 4, 2021)

Aghast 

B


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 4, 2021)

Bitter

C


----------



## tinytn (Apr 4, 2021)

*Caring 

D*


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2021)

Daring

E


----------



## Meringue (Apr 4, 2021)

Energetic 

F


----------



## Sparky (Apr 5, 2021)

Foolish 

G


----------



## SetWave (Apr 5, 2021)

Gregarious

H


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 5, 2021)

*Hesitant

I*


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2021)

Important

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 6, 2021)

Jovial

K


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2021)

Kind

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 9, 2021)

*Loving

M*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 9, 2021)

*Mean 

N*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 9, 2021)

Nervous

O


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2021)

Optimistic

P


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2021)

Pensive

Q


----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2021)

Quaky 

R


----------



## tinytn (Apr 13, 2021)

Ragged


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2021)

Sookie

T


----------



## Sparky (Apr 14, 2021)

Tetchy 

U


----------



## tinytn (Apr 14, 2021)

*Uncomfortable

V*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 14, 2021)

Voracious 

X


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2021)

Xenophobic

Y/Z


----------



## SetWave (Apr 14, 2021)

Yammering

Z


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2021)

Zealousness

A


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2021)

Amazed 

B


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2021)

Bewildered

C


----------



## Sparky (Apr 18, 2021)

Chuckly 

D


----------



## tinytn (Apr 18, 2021)

*Downtime

E*


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)

Energetic

F


----------



## Sparky (Apr 19, 2021)

Flashy 

G


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2021)

*Giddy

H*


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2021)

Happy

I


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 19, 2021)

Iffy

J


----------



## Meringue (Apr 19, 2021)

Jittery 

.K


----------



## Sparky (Apr 20, 2021)

Kwirky 

L


----------



## tinytn (Apr 20, 2021)

*Likable 

M*


----------



## Meringue (Apr 20, 2021)

Manipulative 


N


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2021)

Numb

O


----------



## Meringue (Apr 21, 2021)

Outnumbered 


P


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2021)

Falafel mix

G


----------



## Sparky (Apr 22, 2021)

P

Pining

Q/R


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2021)

Quirky


R


----------



## Sparky (Apr 23, 2021)

Rough

S


----------



## Meringue (Apr 23, 2021)

Suspicious 

T


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2021)

Tense

U


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)

Unbelieving

V


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2021)

Vivacity

W/X


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 27, 2021)

Weary

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2021)

Xenophobic

Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Apr 28, 2021)

Awkward 

B


----------



## RubyK (Apr 28, 2021)

Bossy

C


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

Charming

D


----------



## Meringue (Apr 28, 2021)

Demonstrative 

E


----------



## Sparky (Apr 29, 2021)

Ecstatic

F


----------



## tinytn (Apr 29, 2021)

*Fair 

G*


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2021)

Giggly

H


----------



## Meringue (Apr 29, 2021)

Helpful


I


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 30, 2021)

Impassive

J


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2021)

Jovial 

K


----------



## tinytn (Apr 30, 2021)

*Kind

L*


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2021)

Loving

M


----------



## Sparky (May 2, 2021)

Manic

N


----------



## Meringue (May 2, 2021)

Numb

O


----------



## SetWave (May 2, 2021)

Overwhelmed

P


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2021)

Peeved

Q


----------



## Sparky (May 8, 2021)

Quitting

R


----------



## Wren (May 8, 2021)

Relaxed

S


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

Serene

T


----------



## Meringue (May 8, 2021)

Tolerant

U


----------



## Sparky (May 9, 2021)

Unaware 

V


----------



## Meringue (May 9, 2021)

Vacuous 



W


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2021)

Well

X/Y/Z


----------



## Wren (May 9, 2021)

Young at heart

Z/A


----------



## Ruthanne (May 9, 2021)

Ambitious

B


----------



## Meringue (May 10, 2021)

Bashful



C


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2021)

Cross

D


----------



## Mary1949 (May 11, 2021)

Downcast

E


----------



## Wren (May 11, 2021)

Evasive

F


----------



## tinytn (May 11, 2021)

Fearless

G


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2021)

Grieving 

H


----------



## Meringue (May 11, 2021)

Helpless


I


----------



## joybelle (May 12, 2021)

Irratated

J


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2021)

Joyful

K


----------



## tinytn (May 12, 2021)

*Kickbacks

L*


----------



## joybelle (May 12, 2021)

Lazy

M


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2021)

Mindful

N


----------



## joybelle (May 19, 2021)

Nervous


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2021)

Optemistic

P


----------



## tinytn (May 20, 2021)

*Pleasant 

Q*


----------



## chic (May 21, 2021)

quivering

R


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2021)

Radiant

S


----------



## chic (May 22, 2021)

severe

T


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2021)

Tense

U


----------



## chic (May 23, 2021)

unhappy

V


----------



## Wren (May 23, 2021)

Vanity

W


----------



## Pink Biz (May 23, 2021)

*Weary

X*


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2021)

Xanny

Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Jun 2, 2021)

Zonked

A


----------



## chic (Jun 2, 2021)

accepting

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 2, 2021)

Benevolent 

C


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2021)

Calm

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 2, 2021)

*Determined

E*


----------



## chic (Jun 3, 2021)

extreme

F


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2021)

Funny

G


----------



## Meringue (Jun 3, 2021)

Glorious 



H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 3, 2021)

*Harried

I*


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2021)

Irate

J


----------



## chic (Jun 5, 2021)

jaded

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 5, 2021)

Keen

L


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2021)

Loving

M


----------



## chic (Jun 6, 2021)

murderous

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2021)

*Nervous

O*


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2021)

Overwhelmed

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2021)

*Placid

Q*


----------



## Meringue (Jun 14, 2021)

Queasy 


R


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2021)

Rage

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2021)

*Serene

T*


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2021)

Tense

U


----------



## Meringue (Jun 17, 2021)

Unsettled  



V


----------



## tinytn (Jun 17, 2021)

*Vain 

W*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 17, 2021)

Worried

X/Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2021)

xoxo  

Y


----------



## Sparky (Jun 21, 2021)

Yodelistic 

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2021)

Zealousness

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 22, 2021)

Anxious

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 22, 2021)

*Bewildered

C*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 22, 2021)

Clumpy 

D


----------



## chic (Jun 22, 2021)

determined

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 22, 2021)

*Exhausted

F*


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2021)

Flummoxed

G


----------



## Meringue (Jun 23, 2021)

Giggly



H


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2021)

Happy

I


----------



## Meringue (Jun 23, 2021)

Irrational 



J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 24, 2021)

*Jittery

K*


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2021)

Kind

L


----------



## chic (Jun 25, 2021)

loving

M


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 25, 2021)

mystified

N


----------



## Meringue (Jun 25, 2021)

Nagging


O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 25, 2021)

*Obnoxious

P*


----------



## Wren (Jun 25, 2021)

Pretentious

Q


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2021)

Quirky

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2021)

*Rowdy

S*


----------



## joybelle (Jun 27, 2021)

Solemn

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 28, 2021)

Tired

U


----------



## chic (Jun 28, 2021)

unimpressed

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2021)

*Vain

W*


----------



## joybelle (Jun 28, 2021)

Weary

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2021)

Xany

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 29, 2021)

*Yearning

Z*


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2021)

Zealous


A


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 29, 2021)

Addlebrained

B


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2021)

Bubbly

C


----------



## tinytn (Jun 30, 2021)

*Cunning 

D*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 1, 2021)

Disgust

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 1, 2021)

*Easygoing

F*


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2021)

Funny

G


----------



## chic (Jul 2, 2021)

garrulous

H


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 2, 2021)

humbled

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 2, 2021)

*Irate

J*


----------



## Wren (Jul 2, 2021)

Jaded

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 2, 2021)

*Kittenish

L*


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2021)

Loving

M


----------



## Meringue (Jul 3, 2021)

Mischievous 



N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 3, 2021)

*Nasty

O*


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2021)

Overwhelmed

P


----------



## chic (Jul 4, 2021)

perturbed

Q/R


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 4, 2021)

Quiet

R


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2021)

Raging

S


----------



## chic (Jul 5, 2021)

spaced

T


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2021)

Tense

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 7, 2021)

Upset

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2021)

*Vigorous

W*


----------



## Wren (Jul 7, 2021)

Wistful

X/Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2021)

Xany

Y/Z


----------



## Wren (Jul 8, 2021)

Youthful

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2021)

Zealousness

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 9, 2021)

Angry

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 9, 2021)

*Blah

C*


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2021)

Cantankerous

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 9, 2021)

*Depressed

E*


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2021)

Elated

F


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 11, 2021)

Forlorn

G


----------



## chic (Jul 11, 2021)

grim

H


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2021)

Happy

I


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2021)

Irate

J


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 12, 2021)

joyous

K


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2021)

Kind

L


----------



## chic (Jul 13, 2021)

lost

M


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2021)

Mellow

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 13, 2021)

Nauseous 

O


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

overwhelmed

P


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2021)

Panic

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2021)

*Queasy

R*


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

Remorseful

S


----------



## chic (Jul 15, 2021)

stumped

T


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

Tense

U


----------



## tinytn (Jul 15, 2021)

*un-nerved 

V*


----------



## chic (Jul 16, 2021)

vexed

W


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 16, 2021)

Woke

X


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2021)

Xenophobic

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2021)

*Yucky

Z*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 16, 2021)

*Zippy !

A*


----------



## chic (Jul 17, 2021)

acerbic

B


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 17, 2021)

Bothered

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 17, 2021)

Cheerful

D


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2021)

Down

E


----------



## chic (Jul 18, 2021)

excited

F


----------



## Meringue (Jul 18, 2021)

Feeble



G


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 18, 2021)

ghastly

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2021)

Hopeful

I


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

Imaginative

J


----------



## RubyK (Jul 18, 2021)

Jealous

K


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2021)

Kind

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 22, 2021)

Lethargic

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2021)

*Mad

N*


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 22, 2021)

Nervous

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2021)

*Ornery

P*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 23, 2021)

Petulant

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2021)

*Quizzical

R*


----------



## RubyK (Jul 23, 2021)

Robust

S


----------



## Meringue (Jul 23, 2021)

Sullen  



T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2021)

*Tired

U*


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2021)

Understanding

V


----------



## tinytn (Jul 23, 2021)

*Vicious

W*


----------



## RubyK (Jul 23, 2021)

Witty

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2021)

*Xhilirated

Y*


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2021)

Yearning

Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 25, 2021)

Zealous

A


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 25, 2021)

Aghast

B


----------



## Wren (Jul 25, 2021)

Bothered

C


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2021)

Calm

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2021)

*Despondent

E*


----------



## chic (Aug 1, 2021)

energized

F


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2021)

Fine

G


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 1, 2021)

goofy

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 2, 2021)

Happy

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2021)

*Irate

J*


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2021)

Jovial

K


----------



## RubyK (Aug 2, 2021)

Kind

L


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2021)

Loving

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 4, 2021)

*Mean

N*


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2021)

Numb

O


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 4, 2021)

Obstinate

P


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2021)

Playful

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 4, 2021)

*Quixotic

R*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 5, 2021)

Resilient

S


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2021)

Sad

T


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 6, 2021)

Traumatized

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 6, 2021)

Undermined

V


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2021)

Violent

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 6, 2021)

*Weepy

X*


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2021)

Xenophobic

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 9, 2021)

*Yucky

Z*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 10, 2021)

*Zippy 

A*


----------



## Pepper (Aug 10, 2021)

Anxious

B


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2021)

Bashful

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 11, 2021)

Calm

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2021)

*Dumbfounded

E*


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2021)

Excited

F


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2021)

Fascinated

G


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2021)

Glad

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2021)

*Hilarious

I*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 13, 2021)

Idle

J


----------



## Meringue (Aug 13, 2021)

Jumpy



K


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2021)

*Kindly

L*


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2021)

Loving


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2021)

*Manic

N*


----------



## Meringue (Aug 14, 2021)

Nostalgic


O


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2021)

*Obstinate

P*


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2021)

Pouty

Q


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 21, 2021)

Quiet






R


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2021)

*Rambunctious

S*


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2021)

Sleepy

T


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 22, 2021)

Traumatized

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2021)

*Upset

V*


----------



## Meringue (Aug 23, 2021)

Vacuous




W


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2021)

Weeping

X/Y/Z


----------



## Meringue (Aug 31, 2021)

Yearning

Z/ A


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2021)

Anxious

B


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2021)

Bitter

C


----------



## joybelle (Sep 1, 2021)

Calculating

D


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 1, 2021)

Dumbfounded

E


----------



## joybelle (Sep 1, 2021)

Energised

F


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2021)

Furious

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2021)

*Grumpy

H*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 4, 2021)

*Hateful 

I*


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

Irate

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 5, 2021)

Jealous  

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 5, 2021)

*Kidding

L*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 6, 2021)

Laughing

M


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2021)

Merry

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2021)

*Nosy

O*


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2021)

Overwhelmed

P


----------



## tinytn (Sep 7, 2021)

*Petrified 

Q*


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2021)

Quivering

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 12, 2021)

Rueful

S


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2021)

Sad

T


----------



## tinytn (Sep 12, 2021)

*Tired 

U*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2021)

*Unwavering

V*


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 12, 2021)

Volatile

W


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2021)

Whimpy

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 22, 2021)

X-cited

Y


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2021)

Yappy

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2021)

Zesty

A


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2021)

Annoyed

B


----------



## Meringue (Sep 30, 2021)

Bewildered 



C


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2021)

Cautious

D


----------



## Meringue (Oct 3, 2021)

Downbeat



E


----------



## tinytn (Oct 3, 2021)

*Ecstatic 

F*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2021)

*Furious

G*


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2021)

Glad

H


----------



## Meringue (Oct 4, 2021)

Hesitant


I


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 5, 2021)

_Irked

J_


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2021)

Jovial

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2021)

*Kind-hearted

L*


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2021)

Livid

M


----------



## Meringue (Oct 8, 2021)

Merry


N


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2021)

Numb

O


----------



## Meringue (Oct 15, 2021)

Outwitted 



P


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2021)

Peeved

Q


----------



## Meringue (Oct 18, 2021)

Quirky 




R


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2021)

Restless

S


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2021)

Silly

T


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 19, 2021)

Ticked-off

U


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2021)

Unsettled

V


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 25, 2021)

Vocal

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 25, 2021)

Weary

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2021)

No X

Yearning

Z/A


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 25, 2021)

Zealous

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2021)

Abject

B


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2021)

Bored

C


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 26, 2021)

Crying

D


----------



## tinytn (Oct 26, 2021)

*Dreading 

E*


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 26, 2021)

Earnest

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2021)

Frustrated

G


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2021)

Glad


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 28, 2021)

Happy

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 28, 2021)

Irritated

J


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2021)

Jovial

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2021)

Kooky

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 1, 2021)

Lethargic

M


----------



## tinytn (Nov 1, 2021)

*Moody '

N*


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2021)

Numb

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 1, 2021)

Ornery

P


----------



## Meringue (Nov 1, 2021)

Pathetic




Q


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2021)

Quiet

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2021)

Restless

S


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2021)

Sad

T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2021)

Tempted

U


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 10, 2021)

Uninspired

V


----------



## Meringue (Nov 11, 2021)

Vague




W


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2021)

Wasted

X/Y/Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 16, 2021)

Yearning

Z/A


----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2021)

Asinine 

B


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2021)

Berated

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 18, 2021)

*Calm

D*


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2021)

Doomed

E


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2021)

Exasperated 

F


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2021)

Funny

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 1, 2021)

Grouchy

K


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2021)

Kindly

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 2, 2021)

Lazy

M


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2021)

Moody

N


----------



## Meringue (Dec 2, 2021)

Nosey



O


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2021)

Okay

P


----------



## Wren (Dec 3, 2021)

Puzzled

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 3, 2021)

Quirky

R


----------



## Meringue (Dec 3, 2021)

Robust


S


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2021)

Silent

T


----------



## Meringue (Dec 4, 2021)

Tense


U


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2021)

Unsure

V


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2021)

Vicarious 

W


----------



## Meringue (Dec 5, 2021)

Weary  

X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2021)

Yellow

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2021)

Zany

A


----------



## Meringue (Dec 6, 2021)

Alert



B


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2021)

Brave

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 8, 2021)

Crazy

D


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 8, 2021)

Dizzy

E


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2021)

Elated

F


----------



## Meringue (Dec 10, 2021)

Frantic 



G


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2021)

Grumpy

H


----------



## Meringue (Dec 11, 2021)

Hasty  


I


----------



## Pinky (Dec 11, 2021)

Insane

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 11, 2021)

judge

k


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2021)

Kind

L


----------



## Meringue (Dec 13, 2021)

Loyal



M


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2021)

Mindful

N


----------



## tinytn (Dec 13, 2021)

*Nice 

O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2021)

Ornery

P


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2021)

Picky

Q/R


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2021)

Quiet

R


----------



## Meringue (Dec 15, 2021)

Robust 

s


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2021)

Stuffy 

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2021)

Tired

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2021)

Uneasy

V


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2021)

Violent

W


----------



## Meringue (Dec 17, 2021)

Welcoming 



X/ Y


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2021)

Yappy

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2021)

Zonked

A


----------



## Meringue (Dec 18, 2021)

Ambiguous 


B


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2021)

Bothered 

C


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2021)

Curious

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2021)

Disturbed

E


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2021)

Eager

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 19, 2021)

Fascinated  


G


----------



## Meringue (Dec 19, 2021)

Gracious 



H


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2021)

Happy

I


----------



## Meringue (Dec 20, 2021)

Indecent  



J


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2021)

Jaded

K


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2021)

*Kind

L*


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2021)

Loving

M


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2021)

Masterful 

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2021)

Nifty

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2021)

Obstinate

P


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2021)

Peculiar 

Q/R


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 22, 2021)

Quiet

R


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2021)

Rowdy

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 23, 2021)

Sleepy

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2021)

Tired

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2021)

Unforgiving

V


----------



## Meringue (Dec 23, 2021)

Vulgar  



W


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 23, 2021)

Weeping

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2021)

Xenophobic 

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 26, 2021)

Yucky

Z


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2021)

Zainy

A


----------



## Meringue (Dec 28, 2021)

Ambitious 



B


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2021)

Bodacious

C


----------



## Meringue (Dec 28, 2021)

Captivating 



D


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2021)

Distracted

E


----------



## Meringue (Dec 29, 2021)

Enlightened 




F


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2021)

Frantic

G


----------



## Meringue (Dec 30, 2021)

Giggly  

H


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2021)

Happy

I


----------



## Meringue (Dec 30, 2021)

Inconsolable 


J


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2021)

Jovial

K


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 7, 2022)

Kidding

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 7, 2022)

Lethargic

M


----------



## tinytn (Jan 7, 2022)

*Moody

N*


----------



## Meringue (Jan 7, 2022)

Nostalgic 



O


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2022)

Overprotective

P


----------



## Meringue (Jan 10, 2022)

Petty  


.Q


----------



## tinytn (Jan 10, 2022)

*Quiet

R*


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2022)

Reserved

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2022)

Sneaky

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 12, 2022)

Tease

U


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2022)

Unsure

V


----------



## Meringue (Jan 13, 2022)

Vile




W


----------



## Sparky (Jan 13, 2022)

Waspish 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2022)

No X

Yearning

Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 16, 2022)

Zealous

A


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 16, 2022)

Active

B


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2022)

Brave

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 17, 2022)

Callous

D


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2022)

Depressed

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 23, 2022)

Energetic

F


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2022)

Failed

G


----------



## Meringue (Jan 24, 2022)

Glorious 



H


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 24, 2022)

Hilarious 

I


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 25, 2022)

Innocence

J


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2022)

Joking

K


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2022)

Kidding

L


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 25, 2022)

Loony

M


----------



## Meringue (Jan 26, 2022)

Manic   



N


----------



## Sparky (Jan 26, 2022)

Nonsensical 

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 26, 2022)

Obstinate

P


----------



## Meringue (Jan 26, 2022)

Pitiful 



Q/R


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2022)

Quirky

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2022)

Rude

S


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2022)

Sorrow

T


----------



## tinytn (Jan 27, 2022)

Thoughtful 

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 28, 2022)

Upset

V


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 28, 2022)

Violently

W


----------



## Meringue (Jan 28, 2022)

Wishful  




X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 31, 2022)

Yucky

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 31, 2022)

Zealous

A


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2022)

Anxious

B


----------



## Meringue (Feb 1, 2022)

Brutal    


C


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 1, 2022)

Cranky  

D


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 1, 2022)

Dizzy

E


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2022)

Elated

F


----------



## Meringue (Feb 2, 2022)

Furious  




G


----------



## Sparky (Feb 2, 2022)

Grizzled 

H


----------



## Meringue (Feb 2, 2022)

Hostile    




I


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2022)

Irritated

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 3, 2022)

Jumpy

K


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2022)

Kind

L


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 4, 2022)

Lackadaisical

M


----------



## Meringue (Feb 4, 2022)

Muddled   



N


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 4, 2022)

Naive

O


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2022)

Overwhelmed

P


----------



## Sparky (Feb 7, 2022)

Peaceful 

Q/R


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2022)

Quiet

R


----------



## Meringue (Feb 7, 2022)

Reserved 




S


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 7, 2022)

Sad

T


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 7, 2022)

Tormented

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 8, 2022)

Unmoved

V


----------



## Sparky (Feb 8, 2022)

Vague

W


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2022)

Worried

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Feb 9, 2022)

Zaggy 

A


----------



## Meringue (Feb 9, 2022)

Astonished  



B


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 9, 2022)

Bewildered

C


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2022)

Calm

D


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2022)

Dull

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 11, 2022)

Excited

F


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2022)

Funny

G


----------



## Sparky (Feb 13, 2022)

Grateful 

H


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2022)

Happy


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Intoxicated

J


----------



## Meringue (Feb 13, 2022)

Jaded   



K/L


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Knowledgeable 

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 13, 2022)

Learning

M


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Mesmerized 

N


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 13, 2022)

Noxious

O


----------



## Sparky (Feb 14, 2022)

Overwhelmed 

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 14, 2022)

Petulant

Q


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2022)

Queezy

R


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2022)

Deleted


----------



## Sparky (Feb 15, 2022)

Restless

S


----------



## tinytn (Feb 15, 2022)

Sad

T


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2022)

Tense

U


----------



## Meringue (Feb 15, 2022)

Unaware 




V


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 15, 2022)

Vivacious

W


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2022)

Worried

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Feb 17, 2022)

Zapped

A


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 17, 2022)

Amorous 

B


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2022)

Brave

C


----------



## Sparky (Feb 19, 2022)

Curious

D


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2022)

Doubtful

E


----------



## Sparky (Feb 20, 2022)

Enthused 

F


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2022)

Faithless

G


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 20, 2022)

Gallant

H


----------



## Meringue (Feb 20, 2022)

Humorous    



I


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2022)

Inept

J


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 21, 2022)

Jovial

k


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2022)

Kind

L


----------



## Sparky (Feb 22, 2022)

Lacklustre 

M


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2022)

Mindful

N


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2022)

Needled

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2022)

Oblivious 


P


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2022)

Passive

Q


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 23, 2022)

Quirked

d


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 24, 2022)

Drama

E


----------



## tinytn (Feb 24, 2022)

Egotistic

F


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2022)

Funny

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 25, 2022)

Grouchy

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 25, 2022)

Haughty

I


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2022)

Irate

J


----------



## Meringue (Feb 25, 2022)

Jittery   



K


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 25, 2022)

Kindly

L


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2022)

Loving

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 27, 2022)

Melancholy

N


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2022)

Numb

O


----------



## Meringue (Mar 2, 2022)

Outrageous    



P


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 2, 2022)

Pout

Q


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2022)

Quirky

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 3, 2022)

Rowdy

S


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2022)

Spoilt

T


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2022)

Tantrum

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 4, 2022)

Undermined

V


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2022)

Validated

W


----------



## Sparky (Mar 5, 2022)

Weird

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2022)

Aloof

B


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2022)

Bored

C


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 7, 2022)

Coaxing

D


----------



## Meringue (Mar 7, 2022)

Dizzy



E


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2022)

Elated

F


----------



## Meringue (Mar 8, 2022)

Frightened 


G


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2022)

Gifted

H


----------



## Meringue (Mar 9, 2022)

Hopeless   





I


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 9, 2022)

Incoherent

J


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2022)

Judgmental

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 12, 2022)

Keen

L


----------



## Sparky (Mar 12, 2022)

Lairy

M


----------



## Meringue (Mar 12, 2022)

Mystical 



N


----------



## tinytn (Mar 12, 2022)

Numb

O


----------



## Sparky (Mar 13, 2022)

Outwitted

P


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2022)

Painful

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 15, 2022)

Queasy

R


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2022)

Rambunctious

S


----------



## Meringue (Mar 16, 2022)

Sombre   



T


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 16, 2022)

Tired

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2022)

Upset

V


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2022)

Valiant

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2022)

_Worried

XYZ_


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Mar 20, 2022)

Zonked

A


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2022)

Alert

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 21, 2022)

Bumbling

C


----------



## Meringue (Mar 21, 2022)

Critical   



D


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2022)

Doubtful

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2022)

Edgy

F


----------



## Meringue (Mar 29, 2022)

Fanciful   



G


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 29, 2022)

GRIEVING 

H


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2022)

Hostile

I


----------



## Meringue (Mar 29, 2022)

Idle  



J


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 30, 2022)

Jolly

K


----------



## Meringue (Mar 30, 2022)

Kindly 



L


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2022)

Lovingly

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 30, 2022)

Mild-mannered

N


----------



## chic (Mar 31, 2022)

nice 

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 31, 2022)

Obstinate

P


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2022)

Pensive

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 1, 2022)

Quarrelsome 

R


----------



## Meringue (Apr 1, 2022)

Rude   


.S


----------



## Sparky (Apr 1, 2022)

Silly

T


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2022)

Tired

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 7, 2022)

Unsettled

V


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2022)

Vigour

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 7, 2022)

Wily

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2022)

Zesty 

A


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2022)

Alert

B


----------



## Sparky (Apr 12, 2022)

Bouncy

C


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 12, 2022)

*Calm

D*


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 12, 2022)

Dizzy

E


----------



## Meringue (Apr 12, 2022)

Excited  



F


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2022)

Frustrated

G


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 12, 2022)

Giggly

H


----------



## tinytn (Apr 12, 2022)

Happy 

I


----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2022)

Impish

J


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2022)

Judgemental

K


----------



## Sparky (Apr 14, 2022)

Krazy

L


----------



## Meringue (Apr 14, 2022)

Lively  



M


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2022)

Moody

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 14, 2022)

Nutso

O


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2022)

Obliging

P


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 16, 2022)

Peaceful

Q


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2022)

Quirky

R


----------



## Sparky (Apr 21, 2022)

Reticent 

S


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2022)

Sulking

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2022)

Ticked off

U


----------



## tinytn (Apr 23, 2022)

Upset

V


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2022)

Volatile

W


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 23, 2022)

Worried
X


----------



## tinytn (Apr 23, 2022)

X 

Yawning 

Z/A


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 23, 2022)

Anxious

B


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2022)

Bitter

C


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 24, 2022)

Calmness 

D


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 24, 2022)

Denying 

E


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 24, 2022)

Excited

F


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 25, 2022)

*Fearful

G*


----------



## Sparky (Apr 25, 2022)

Grumbly 

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 25, 2022)

Hostile

I


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 25, 2022)

Irrational 

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 25, 2022)

Jaded

K


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2022)

Kind

L


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 26, 2022)

Laziness

M


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 26, 2022)

Morose

N


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2022)

Numb

O


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 26, 2022)

Overwhelmed 

P


----------



## chic (Apr 27, 2022)

persnickety

Q/R


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 27, 2022)

Quackery

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 27, 2022)

Rude

S


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2022)

Sad

T


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 27, 2022)

Terrified

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 28, 2022)

Unctuous

V


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 28, 2022)

Violence 

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 28, 2022)

Wary

XYZ


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 28, 2022)

*Yucky

Z/A*


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2022)

Zonked

A


----------



## tinytn (Apr 28, 2022)

Aching 

B


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 28, 2022)

Boastful 

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 28, 2022)

Callous

D


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 28, 2022)

Despair 

E


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2022)

Energetic


----------



## Meringue (Apr 30, 2022)

Furious




G


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 30, 2022)

Goggle- eyed

H


----------



## tinytn (Apr 30, 2022)

Happy 

I


----------



## Sparky (May 1, 2022)

Infused 

J


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2022)

Jovial

K


----------



## Sparky (May 2, 2022)

Kaylied 

L


----------



## tinytn (May 2, 2022)

Lazy

M


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2022)

Moody

N


----------



## Pink Biz (May 3, 2022)

Nonsensical

O


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2022)

*Obstinate

P*


----------



## tinytn (May 3, 2022)

*Puny

Q*


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2022)

Quirky

R


----------



## Sparky (May 4, 2022)

Ratty 

S


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2022)

Sad

T


----------



## Meringue (May 7, 2022)

Timid   


U


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2022)

Upset

V


----------



## Pink Biz (May 8, 2022)

Vociferous

W


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2022)

Worried

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (May 9, 2022)

X~static

Y


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2022)

Yearning

Z


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2022)

*Zestful

A*


----------



## MountainRa (May 9, 2022)

Avaricious 

B


----------



## RubyK (May 9, 2022)

Bouncy

C


----------



## Meringue (May 10, 2022)

Contrite   



D


----------



## Citygirl (May 10, 2022)

*Depressed

E*


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2022)

Energetic

F


----------



## tinytn (May 10, 2022)

Frightened    

G


----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2022)

Grumpy

H


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2022)

Happy

I


----------



## Sparky (May 14, 2022)

Inhibited 

J


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2022)

Jovial

K


----------



## Pink Biz (May 15, 2022)

Kleptomaniacal

L


----------



## Meringue (May 15, 2022)

Livid   



M


----------



## tinytn (May 15, 2022)

Mean

N


----------



## Citygirl (May 15, 2022)

*Nasty

O*


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2022)

Odd

P


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2022)

Perky

Q


----------



## tinytn (May 16, 2022)

Quirky 

R


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2022)

Regretful

S


----------



## Pink Biz (May 19, 2022)

*Stoic

T*


----------



## Meringue (May 19, 2022)

Tense   


U


----------



## tinytn (May 19, 2022)

Unhappy

V


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2022)

Volatile

W


----------



## Pink Biz (May 19, 2022)

Woeful

XYZ


----------



## Murrmurr (May 20, 2022)

Zealous

A


----------



## Mary1949 (May 20, 2022)

Anxious

B


----------



## Pink Biz (May 20, 2022)

Bashful

C


----------



## Sparky (May 20, 2022)

Confused

D


----------



## tinytn (May 20, 2022)

Dumbfounded 

E


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2022)

Elated

F


----------



## JustBonee (May 24, 2022)

Flabbergasted

G


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2022)

Giggly

H


----------



## Mary1949 (May 27, 2022)

Happy

I


----------



## Pink Biz (May 27, 2022)

Irked

J


----------



## Meringue (May 27, 2022)

Joyful   



K


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2022)

Kind

L


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2022)

Livid

M


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2022)

Mad


----------



## Owlivia (May 31, 2022)

Naughty
O


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2022)

Outraged

P


----------



## Sparky (Jun 3, 2022)

Perplexed 

Q/R


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2022)

Quizzical

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 3, 2022)

Restive

S


----------



## Sparky (Jun 4, 2022)

Snoozy

T


----------



## tinytn (Jun 4, 2022)

*T*ired

*U*


----------



## Meringue (Jun 4, 2022)

Unsure   

v


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2022)

Vivacious

W


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 5, 2022)

Whimsical
X/Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2022)

Xanny

Y/Z


----------



## tinytn (Jun 5, 2022)

*Y*elling

*Z*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 5, 2022)

Zany

A


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2022)

Alert

B


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 7, 2022)

Bombastic

C


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2022)

Calm

D


----------



## Meringue (Jun 7, 2022)

Dizzy   




E


----------



## Sparky (Jun 8, 2022)

Easy

F


----------



## Meringue (Jun 8, 2022)

Foolish   




G


----------



## tinytn (Jun 8, 2022)

*G*rim

*H*


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2022)

Happy

I


----------



## MountainRa (Jun 8, 2022)

Inebriated

J


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 8, 2022)

Jocular

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 9, 2022)

Keen

L


----------



## tinytn (Jun 9, 2022)

Lousy

M


----------



## Meringue (Jun 9, 2022)

Merry    



N


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 9, 2022)

*Nasty

O*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 9, 2022)

*O*rnery

*P*


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2022)

Pensive

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2022)

Quizzical

R


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2022)

Rage

S


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 14, 2022)

Serene

T


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2022)

Tense

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 16, 2022)

Unsettled

V


----------



## tinytn (Jun 16, 2022)

Vicious

W


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2022)

Worried

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 21, 2022)

Zippy

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 22, 2022)

Artful

B


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2022)

Blissful

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2022)

Cogent

D


----------



## Sparky (Jun 28, 2022)

Deluded

E


----------



## Meringue (Jun 28, 2022)

Energetic 






F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2022)

Feisty

G


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2022)

Giddy

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 2, 2022)

Happy

I


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2022)

Irate

J


----------



## Meringue (Jul 2, 2022)

Jaded   


K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 2, 2022)

Kvetching

L


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2022)

Loving

M


----------



## tinytn (Jul 3, 2022)

Moody

N


----------



## Meringue (Jul 4, 2022)

Nosy    





O


----------



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2022)

Overwhelmed 

P


----------



## tinytn (Jul 4, 2022)

*Petrified 

Q*


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2022)

Quiet

R


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2022)

Reluctant

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 5, 2022)

Sad

T


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 5, 2022)

*Tired

U*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 5, 2022)

Unstable   



V


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2022)

Vicious

W


----------



## Meringue (Jul 6, 2022)

Willing    


X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y/Z


----------



## tinytn (Jul 6, 2022)

Yearning 

Z


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2022)

Zanny

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 7, 2022)

Amazed


B


----------



## tinytn (Jul 7, 2022)

Blinded

C


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2022)

Calm

D


----------



## tinytn (Jul 8, 2022)

*Dejected 

E*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 8, 2022)

Entertaining 





F


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2022)

Frazzled 

G


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2022)

Gifted

H


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2022)

Hostile

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2022)

Irritable

J


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 10, 2022)

Joyous

K


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2022)

Kind

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2022)

Lachrymose

M


----------



## MountainRa (Jul 11, 2022)

Melancholy 

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 11, 2022)

Nonplussed 

O


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2022)

Obsessive

P


----------



## Meringue (Jul 11, 2022)

Pensive    



Q


----------



## tinytn (Jul 11, 2022)

Quiet

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 11, 2022)

Rowdy

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 12, 2022)

Solemn

T


----------



## Meringue (Jul 12, 2022)

Talkative   



U


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2022)

Unhinged

V


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 12, 2022)

*Violent

W*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2022)

Worried

X Y Z


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y/Z


----------



## tinytn (Jul 14, 2022)

Yearning

Z


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2022)

Zany

A


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 14, 2022)

*Anxious

B*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 14, 2022)

Blushing

C


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2022)

Careful

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 16, 2022)

Depressed

E


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2022)

Excited

F


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2022)

Frenzied 

G


----------



## tinytn (Jul 16, 2022)

Gratification 

H


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 16, 2022)

Humbled

I


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2022)

Irate

J


----------



## Meringue (Jul 16, 2022)

Jolly 



K


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2022)

Katy

L


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 17, 2022)

Languid

M


----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2022)

Moonstruck

N


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2022)

Numb

O


----------



## Meringue (Jul 17, 2022)

Obstructive   


P


----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2022)

Pathetic

Q


----------



## Medusa (Jul 17, 2022)

Quench

R


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2022)

Rage

S


----------



## tinytn (Jul 18, 2022)

*Sad

T*


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2022)

Tense

U


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2022)

Uptight

V


----------



## Medusa (Jul 19, 2022)

Vengeful

W


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2022)

Wondering 

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2022)

Yawning

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2022)

Zealous

A


----------



## tinytn (Jul 24, 2022)

Anxious

B


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2022)

Bored

C


----------



## tinytn (Jul 24, 2022)

Coward

*D*


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2022)

Daring

E


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 25, 2022)

Enthusiastic

F


----------



## tinytn (Jul 25, 2022)

*F*earless

*G *


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2022)

*Gratitude

H*


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2022)

Healthy

I


----------



## Meringue (Jul 26, 2022)

Idle    



J


----------



## Medusa (Jul 27, 2022)

Jealous

K


----------



## tinytn (Jul 27, 2022)

Knotted up 

L


----------



## Meringue (Jul 27, 2022)

Loving   



M


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 27, 2022)

Melancholy 

N


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2022)

Numb

O


----------



## tinytn (Jul 27, 2022)

overcome

P


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 27, 2022)

Placid

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2022)

Quiet

R


----------



## Meringue (Jul 28, 2022)

Rowdy   


.

S


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2022)

Subdued 

T


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2022)

Tame

U


----------



## tinytn (Jul 28, 2022)

Unhappy

V


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 28, 2022)

*Violent

W*


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2022)

Weak

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2022)

Yearning

Z


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2022)

Zen

A


----------



## tinytn (Aug 12, 2022)

Astonished 

B


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2022)

Brave

C


----------



## Meringue (Aug 13, 2022)

Contrite   

.

D


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2022)

Depressed

E


----------



## tinytn (Aug 13, 2022)

Enjoyable 

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2022)

Flummoxed

G


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2022)

Giddy

H


----------



## Meringue (Aug 17, 2022)

Hungover   




I


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2022)

Irate

J


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2022)

Joking

K


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2022)

Kind

L


----------



## tinytn (Aug 18, 2022)

Loveable

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2022)

Mad

N


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2022)

Nervous

O


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2022)

Obliging

P


----------



## tinytn (Aug 20, 2022)

Pooped (tired)

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 20, 2022)

*Quiet

R*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 20, 2022)

Roudy

S


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2022)

Sad

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2022)

Troubled

U


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2022)

Upset

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 23, 2022)

Vexed

W


----------



## Meringue (Aug 23, 2022)

Whimsical  


X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2022)

Yucky

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2022)

Zonked

A


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2022)

Abstracted

B


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2022)

Bored

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 26, 2022)

Calm

D


----------



## Meringue (Aug 26, 2022)

Downhearted   



E


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2022)

*Erratic

F*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 26, 2022)

Frightened 

G


----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2022)

Gay

H


----------



## Meringue (Aug 27, 2022)

Helpful   




I


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 27, 2022)

Ignore

J


----------



## tinytn (Aug 27, 2022)

Jolly 

K


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 28, 2022)

Keenly

L


----------



## Meringue (Aug 28, 2022)

Lethargic   




M


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2022)

Moody

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2022)

Nagging

O


----------



## Meringue (Aug 30, 2022)

Overwrought    



P


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2022)

Pensive

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 30, 2022)

Quizzical

R


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2022)

Rage

S


----------



## Meringue (Sep 1, 2022)

Serene    
..


T


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2022)

Timid

U


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2022)

Understanding

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2022)

Vivacious


W


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 2, 2022)

Woeful

X


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2022)

Zestful

A


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 3, 2022)

Argumentative

B


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2022)

Brave

C


----------



## Meringue (Sep 4, 2022)

Concerned  


D


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Dithery

E


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2022)

Energetic

F


----------



## Sparky (Sep 6, 2022)

Fishy

H


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Giggly

H


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2022)

Happy

I


----------



## tinytn (Sep 6, 2022)

Idiotic 

J


----------



## Meringue (Sep 7, 2022)

Jolly   


K


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2022)

Kind

L


----------



## tinytn (Sep 7, 2022)

Laughing

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2022)

Mischievious

N


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2022)

Numb

O


----------



## tinytn (Sep 8, 2022)

Outraged

P


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2022)

Panicked

Q


----------



## tinytn (Sep 9, 2022)

Quiet

R


----------



## Meringue (Sep 10, 2022)

Resolute   



S


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 10, 2022)

Solemn

T


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 10, 2022)

*Testiness

U*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 10, 2022)

Uncomfortable 

V


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2022)

Vicious

W


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 10, 2022)

Wistful

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 11, 2022)

X-uberant

Y


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2022)

Yeilding

Z


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2022)

*Zany

A*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 11, 2022)

Afraid

B


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2022)

Brave

C


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 12, 2022)

*Callous

D*


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 12, 2022)

Dastardly

E


----------



## Meringue (Sep 13, 2022)

Evasive   




F


----------



## tinytn (Sep 13, 2022)

Frightened

G


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2022)

Generous

H


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2022)

Heartsick

I


----------



## tinytn (Sep 15, 2022)

Inabled

J


----------



## Meringue (Sep 15, 2022)

Joyful   





K


----------



## tinytn (Sep 15, 2022)

Kindness

L


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2022)

Loving

M


----------



## tinytn (Sep 16, 2022)

Merry 

N


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2022)

Numb

O


----------



## tinytn (Sep 17, 2022)

Overwrought 

P


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2022)

Pensive

Q


----------



## tinytn (Sep 18, 2022)

Queezy 

R


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2022)

Righteous

S


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 20, 2022)

*Stubborn

T*


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2022)

Tense

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 22, 2022)

Upset

V


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 22, 2022)

*Violent

W*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 22, 2022)

Wild Eyed !

X/Y


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 22, 2022)

*X  
Yeah!!

Z/A*


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2022)

Zonked

A


----------



## Meringue (Sep 23, 2022)

Agitated   



B


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2022)

Brave

C


----------



## Meringue (Sep 27, 2022)

Contrite   



D


----------



## tinytn (Sep 27, 2022)

Demanding

E


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2022)

Excited

F


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 27, 2022)

Faint

G


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 27, 2022)

*Guilty

H*


----------



## Meringue (Sep 28, 2022)

Hopeful  



I


----------



## tinytn (Sep 28, 2022)

Insulted

J


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2022)

Judgemental

K


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 28, 2022)

Kindness

L


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 28, 2022)

*Laughable

M*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2022)

Morose

N


----------



## Meringue (Sep 29, 2022)

Naughty  



O


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 29, 2022)

Overwrought

P


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2022)

Pensive

Q


----------



## tinytn (Sep 30, 2022)

Questionable 

R


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2022)

Relaxed

S


----------



## Meringue (Oct 2, 2022)

Startled   



T


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 2, 2022)

*Testy

U*


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2022)

Upset


V


----------



## Meringue (Oct 3, 2022)

Vulnerable   



W


----------



## tinytn (Oct 3, 2022)

Wraught

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y/Z


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 4, 2022)

Y*earning

Z/A*


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2022)

Zonked

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 6, 2022)

Anxious

B


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 6, 2022)

Boisterous

C


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2022)

Calm

D


----------



## tinytn (Oct 6, 2022)

Dreadful

E


----------



## Meringue (Oct 6, 2022)

Eager  
.


F


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2022)

Flabbergasted 

G


----------



## tinytn (Oct 7, 2022)

Grateful 

H


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 7, 2022)

*Hateful

I*


----------



## Meringue (Oct 7, 2022)

Iritated    


J


----------



## tinytn (Oct 7, 2022)

Jealousy 

K


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2022)

Kind

L


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 7, 2022)

Listless

M


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2022)

Moody

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 10, 2022)

Narky

O


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2022)

Overwrought

P


----------



## tinytn (Oct 10, 2022)

Pooped Out (tired)

Q


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2022)

Quirky

R


----------



## tinytn (Oct 11, 2022)

Reeling 

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 11, 2022)

Sad

T


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2022)

Tense

U


----------



## tinytn (Oct 13, 2022)

Unstable 

V


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2022)

Vicious

W


----------



## Meringue (Oct 13, 2022)

Wilful  




X/Y


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2022)

Yucky

Z/A


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 15, 2022)

Awesome

B


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2022)

Brave

C


----------



## Meringue (Oct 16, 2022)

Civil   


D


----------



## Sparky (Oct 16, 2022)

Demure 

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2022)

Energetic

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2022)

Frustrated

G


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 17, 2022)

Groggy

H


----------



## tinytn (Oct 17, 2022)

Happy 

I


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2022)

Irate

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2022)

Jubilant

K


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2022)

Kind

L


----------



## Sparky (Oct 19, 2022)

Lissom

M


----------



## tinytn (Oct 19, 2022)

Moody

N


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2022)

Numb

O


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 20, 2022)

Oozy

P


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2022)

Pasty

Q/R


----------



## tinytn (Oct 20, 2022)

Questionabe 

R


----------



## Meringue (Oct 20, 2022)

Reliable   


S


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2022)

Sad

T


----------



## Meringue (Oct 21, 2022)

Tense   



U


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2022)

Uppity  

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2022)

Vehement

W


----------



## tinytn (Oct 25, 2022)

Wondering

X/Y


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 25, 2022)

Xasperated   

A


----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2022)

Agitated

B


----------



## Meringue (Oct 25, 2022)

Baffled   



C


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 26, 2022)

Cornered

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 26, 2022)

Desperate

E


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2022)

Elated

F


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2022)

Funny

G


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 26, 2022)

*Gleeful

H*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 26, 2022)

Happy

I


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 26, 2022)

Inspired

J


----------



## tinytn (Oct 26, 2022)

Jolted

K


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 26, 2022)

Kooky

L


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 27, 2022)

Lackadaisical

M


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2022)

Mourning

N


----------



## tinytn (Oct 27, 2022)

Nimble


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 27, 2022)

Ouch!

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2022)

Perplexed

Q


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 27, 2022)

Quizzical

R


----------



## Meringue (Oct 28, 2022)

Robust   



S


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 28, 2022)

Sick

T


----------



## tinytn (Oct 28, 2022)

Tired

U


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 28, 2022)

Unanimated

V


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2022)

Violent

W


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 28, 2022)

Wicked

X/Y/Z


----------



## tinytn (Oct 28, 2022)

X   

Youthful

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2022)

Zippy

A


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 29, 2022)

Antsy

B


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2022)

Bored

C


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2022)

Caring

D


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 29, 2022)

Delighted

E


----------



## Meringue (Oct 30, 2022)

Easygoing   




F


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 30, 2022)

Funky

G


----------



## tinytn (Oct 30, 2022)

Grumpy

H


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2022)

*Happy

I*


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 30, 2022)

Icky

J


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2022)

Jittery

K


----------



## tinytn (Oct 30, 2022)

Kind

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2022)

Loving

M


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2022)

Merry


----------



## tinytn (Oct 31, 2022)

Happyness

I


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 31, 2022)

Indifferent 

J


----------



## Meringue (Nov 1, 2022)

Joyous   


K


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 1, 2022)

Kooky

L


----------



## tinytn (Nov 1, 2022)

Looney

M


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2022)

Moody

N


----------



## Meringue (Nov 1, 2022)

Negative   
.


.O


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 1, 2022)

Overjoyed 

P


----------



## tinytn (Nov 1, 2022)

Pout

Q


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2022)

Queezy

R


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 2, 2022)

Rowdy

S


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2022)

Sad

T


----------



## tinytn (Nov 3, 2022)

Tired

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2022)

Unsure

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2022)

Violent

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2022)

Wistful

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y/Z


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2022)

Zesty

A


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 8, 2022)

Aplomb

B


----------



## tinytn (Nov 8, 2022)

^^^^^^^( i had to look up that word Paco.. never heard of it !

Bummed out

c


----------



## Meringue (Nov 8, 2022)

Critical   




D


----------



## tinytn (Nov 8, 2022)

Down hearted

E


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 8, 2022)

Ecstatic

F


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2022)

Funny

G


----------



## tinytn (Nov 10, 2022)

Giggel 

H


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 11, 2022)

Hurl

I


----------



## tinytn (Nov 11, 2022)

Insanity

J


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2022)

Jittery

K


----------



## tinytn (Nov 11, 2022)

Kind hearted

L


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2022)

Loveable

M


----------



## tinytn (Nov 12, 2022)

Mad 

N


----------



## Meringue (Nov 13, 2022)

Nostalgic   



O


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2022)

Obnoxious

P


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 13, 2022)

Pleased

Q/R


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2022)

Quiet

R


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2022)

Ranting

S


----------



## Meringue (Nov 15, 2022)

Subtle   




T


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 15, 2022)

Tenderness

U


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2022)

Understood

V


----------



## tinytn (Nov 15, 2022)

Vibrant 

W


----------



## Meringue (Nov 16, 2022)

Wild   

.
X/Y


----------



## tinytn (Nov 16, 2022)

Yawning 

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2022)

zzz zzz...

A


----------



## tinytn (Nov 16, 2022)

Aware 

B


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 16, 2022)

*Bitter

C*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2022)

Cautious

D


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2022)

Depressed

E


----------



## Meringue (Nov 17, 2022)

Eager 




F


----------



## tinytn (Nov 17, 2022)

Funny

F


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 18, 2022)

*G

Giddy

H*


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 18, 2022)

Happy

I


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2022)

Irked

J


----------



## tinytn (Nov 18, 2022)

Joyful

K


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 18, 2022)

*Kind

L*


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2022)

Loving

M


----------



## Meringue (Nov 19, 2022)

Manic   




N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2022)

Noble

O


----------



## tinytn (Nov 19, 2022)

Overjoyed

P


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2022)

Pensive

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 21, 2022)

Querulous

R


----------



## tinytn (Nov 21, 2022)

Riled Up

S


----------



## Meringue (Nov 22, 2022)

Subdued    



T


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2022)

Tense

U


----------



## tinytn (Nov 22, 2022)

Useless

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2022)

Virtue

W


----------



## Meringue (Nov 23, 2022)

Wanton   



X/Y


----------



## tinytn (Nov 23, 2022)

Yawning

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2022)

Zainy

A


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 24, 2022)

*Ailing

B*


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 24, 2022)

Bamboozled

C


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 24, 2022)

Coy

D


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 25, 2022)

Despondent

E


----------



## Meringue (Nov 25, 2022)

Energetic



F


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2022)

Freak Out

G


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2022)

Gabby

H


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2022)

Happy

I


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2022)

Insane    

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 25, 2022)

Jolly

K


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2022)

Kindly

L


----------



## Meringue (Nov 26, 2022)

Lustful 




M


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2022)

Moany

N


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2022)

Nice 

O


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2022)

Overwhelmed

P


----------



## Meringue (Nov 27, 2022)

Pathetic   


.Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2022)

Quiet

R


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2022)

Rage

S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2022)

Scared

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2022)

Timid

U


----------



## Meringue (Nov 29, 2022)

Unsettled 



V


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2022)

Vain

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2022)

Weary

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2022)

Xenophobic

Y/Z


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 6, 2022)

Yawn

X


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 6, 2022)

Zany

A


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2022)

Alert

B


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 6, 2022)

Bold

C


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2022)

Chuckling

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2022)

Doubtful

E


----------



## Meringue (Dec 7, 2022)

Energetic 



F


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2022)

Fearful

G


----------



## Meringue (Dec 8, 2022)

Glad   


H


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2022)

Happy

I


----------



## tinytn (Dec 8, 2022)

Impatient

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 8, 2022)

Jittery

K


----------



## tinytn (Dec 8, 2022)

Kinky

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2022)

Livid

M


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2022)

Moved

N


----------



## tinytn (Dec 9, 2022)

Nicely

O


----------



## Meringue (Dec 9, 2022)

Outspoken 

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2022)

Petulant

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 10, 2022)

*Questioning

R*


----------



## Meringue (Dec 10, 2022)

Reluctant 


S


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2022)

Sassy

T


----------



## Meringue (Dec 10, 2022)

Thrilled  



U


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2022)

Upset

V


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 11, 2022)

Vague

W


----------



## tinytn (Dec 11, 2022)

Willful

X/Y


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 11, 2022)

X-tatic! (Yippie!)

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 12, 2022)

Zealously

A


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2022)

Angry

B


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2022)

Bashful

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2022)

Chummy

D


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 12, 2022)

Daft

E


----------



## tinytn (Dec 13, 2022)

Excited

F


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2022)

Funny

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 15, 2022)

Grumpy

H


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 16, 2022)

Hopeful

I


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 16, 2022)

Impractical

J


----------



## tinytn (Dec 16, 2022)

Judgemental


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2022)

Kind

L


----------



## tinytn (Dec 16, 2022)

Laughing

M


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2022)

Mean

N


----------



## tinytn (Dec 17, 2022)

Numb

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2022)

Obdurate

P


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2022)

Pensive

Q


----------



## tinytn (Dec 25, 2022)

Quiet

R


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2022)

Rowdy

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 26, 2022)

Sulking

T


----------



## tinytn (Dec 26, 2022)

Thoughtful

U


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 26, 2022)

Unhappy

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2022)

Vexed

W


----------



## Meringue (Dec 27, 2022)

Willing  


X/Y


----------



## tinytn (Dec 27, 2022)

X  

Yearning 

Z


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2022)

Zonked

A


----------



## tinytn (Dec 27, 2022)

Angry 

Y


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 27, 2022)

Yippy!


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 28, 2022)

I'm going with B...

Blah

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 28, 2022)

Crazy

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 28, 2022)

Downcast

E


----------



## tinytn (Dec 28, 2022)

Emotional

F


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2022)

Funny

G


----------



## Meringue (Dec 28, 2022)

Grave 


H


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 28, 2022)

Hilarious

I


----------



## tinytn (Dec 28, 2022)

Idiotic

J


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 28, 2022)

Jovial

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2022)

Kittenish

L


----------



## tinytn (Dec 28, 2022)

Lonely

M


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 28, 2022)

Moody

N


----------



## tinytn (Dec 28, 2022)

Nosey

O


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 29, 2022)

Obsessive

P


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 29, 2022)

Picky

Q


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2022)

Quirky

R


----------



## tinytn (Dec 29, 2022)

Reliable

S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 29, 2022)

*Sassy

T*


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2022)

Tense

U


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 30, 2022)

unravel 

V


----------



## Meringue (Dec 30, 2022)

Vulnerable  



W


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 30, 2022)

Woebegone

XYZ


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 30, 2022)

*X
Younger

Z*


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 31, 2022)

Zapped

A


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 31, 2022)

*Arrogant

B*


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2022)

Brave

C


----------



## tinytn (Dec 31, 2022)

Curious

D


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 31, 2022)

Delirious 

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2023)

Ecstatic

F


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 1, 2023)

Frightened

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2023)

Giddy

H


----------



## tinytn (Jan 1, 2023)

Hyper

I


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 1, 2023)

Indifferent

J


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2023)

Jovial

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2023)

Kinetic

L


----------



## tinytn (Jan 1, 2023)

Lonely

M


----------



## Meringue (Jan 2, 2023)

Mocking  


N


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 2, 2023)

Nervous

O


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2023)

Overwhelmed

P


----------



## Meringue (Jan 3, 2023)

Pathetic 



Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 3, 2023)

Quarellsome

R


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 3, 2023)

Rude

S


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2023)

Sad

T


----------



## Meringue (Jan 3, 2023)

Talkative   



U


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 3, 2023)

*Uneasy

V*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2023)

Vexed

W


----------



## tinytn (Jan 3, 2023)

Worried

X


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2023)

Xhilarated

Y


----------



## tinytn (Jan 4, 2023)

Youthful

Z/A


----------



## Meringue (Jan 4, 2023)

Alert  



B


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 4, 2023)

Bamboozled

C


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 4, 2023)

*Cheating

D*


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2023)

Daring

E


----------



## tinytn (Jan 4, 2023)

Emotional

F


----------



## Citygirl (Thursday at 8:54 AM)

*Fearful

G*


----------



## Meringue (Thursday at 10:05 AM)

Gleeful 


H


----------



## tinytn (Thursday at 10:21 AM)

Happy

I


----------



## Tish (Thursday at 1:14 PM)

Irate

J


----------



## tinytn (Thursday at 2:48 PM)

Jolly

K


----------



## dobielvr (Thursday at 3:50 PM)

Kooky

L


----------



## tinytn (Thursday at 5:39 PM)

Lazy

M


----------



## Tish (Friday at 2:42 PM)

Mental

N


----------



## Meringue (Friday at 4:37 PM)

Nervous 



O


----------



## tinytn (Friday at 5:00 PM)

Oppressed

P


----------



## dobielvr (Friday at 8:02 PM)

Possessed

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Friday at 8:58 PM)

Quirky

R


----------



## Meringue (Saturday at 7:35 AM)

Relaxed 


S


----------



## dobielvr (Saturday at 10:35 AM)

Silent

T


----------



## Tish (Saturday at 2:08 PM)

Tense

U


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Saturday at 2:15 PM)

Unraveled

V


----------



## tinytn (Saturday at 2:41 PM)

Vivacious

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Sunday at 2:57 PM)

Wacky

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Sunday at 3:12 PM)

Xenophobic

Y/Z


----------



## dobielvr (Sunday at 3:31 PM)

Yakky

Z


----------



## Tish (Monday at 1:26 PM)

Zonked


A


----------



## Meringue (Monday at 2:40 PM)

Alarmed 



B


----------



## tinytn (Monday at 3:47 PM)

Bashful 

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Monday at 5:33 PM)

Casual

D


----------



## Meringue (Yesterday at 4:42 PM)

Doubtful 


E


----------



## tinytn (Yesterday at 5:20 PM)

Egotistic

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Yesterday at 6:20 PM)

Frisky

G


----------



## tinytn (Yesterday at 7:39 PM)

Grumpy

H


----------



## Tish (Yesterday at 9:03 PM)

Happy

I


----------



## dobielvr (Today at 8:32 AM)

irritated

J


----------



## tinytn (Today at 12:37 PM)

Joker

K


----------



## Tish (Today at 1:36 PM)

Kind

L


----------



## tinytn (Today at 5:53 PM)

Likable

M


----------



## Meringue (Today at 6:19 PM)

Messy   



N


----------

